# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2020



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2020 às 00:38)

*












Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Mar 2020 às 00:58)

Boas! Que março traga a chuva e o tempo frio que nos tem faltado. Se frio por agora não há muito, a Figueira recebeu uma bela chuvada nos últimos minutos, mas curta


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2020 às 10:15)

Bom dia,
Este 1º dia de Março trouxe consigo logo uns aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da manhã, por volta das 7 da manhã, e só parou agora á minutos há minutos.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Mar 2020 às 12:27)

2,83 mm na Netatmo aqui perto da minha terra. Continua a morrinha...
Nada de especial para ja ...melhor que nada.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2020 às 13:45)

uns chuviscozitos molha o chão


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Mar 2020 às 14:23)

Vai chovendo fraco por Azeitão, 1.5mm até ao momento , vai repondo a humidade à superfície 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2020 às 16:02)

Boa Tarde

Por motivos imprevistos, esta manhã tive de me deslocar até Pedrogão Pequeno e fiquei pasmado com a grande rivalidade climática do nosso país neste tipo de eventos 
Do Montejunto-Estrela para cima, autêntico inverno. Apanhei chuva persistente com bastante intensidade, nevoeiro cerrado por vezes com visibilidade inferior a 50 m e vento algo forte com rajadas.
Daí para baixo, apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos no Ribatejo e neste momento já no Montijo, tudo seco e vento fraco  O acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm*... 

Se toda aquela água que caiu durante a viagem, tivesse caído no Sul é que era uma autêntica bênção, mas pronto  

T. Atual: *17,4ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2020 às 16:21)

Sigo neste momento com mais uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, que tem sido mais de ameaça do que outra coisa.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2020 às 16:51)

que bela treta


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 17:13)

david 6 disse:


> que bela treta


Nem mais... Mais diria até um completo fiasco!  Os aguaceiros têm todos passado ao lado, portanto sigo neste momento com 0,1 mm.  

Este aguaceirozinho deixou cair umas pingas por volta das 15:00. Inclusive estava eu no quintal e tive que vir para dentro.





Pouco depois, por volta das 15:00, aparece um escuro "ameaçador" a oeste. Eram estas nuvenzinhas, que trouxeram os tais 0,1 mm e o grosso da precipitação ficou a 1 km a sul. 





Por volta das 16:00 volta a pingar, mas não foi nada de especial. 10 minutos depois, já estava tudo seco. 





Enfim, esperam-se dias melhores!


----------



## rmsg (1 Mar 2020 às 17:18)

Até agora o acumulado está nos 12,8 mm


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2020 às 18:04)

Passou um aguaceiro fraco, mas nada de especial. O chão já está seco e o acumulado nem mexeu...


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2020 às 18:39)

Mais um aguaceiro a cair neste momento, já me molhei pelo menos umas 3 vezes durante o dia de hoje, mas isto para os solos nem aquece, nem arrefece.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2020 às 20:26)

O vento começa a soprar de forma moderada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 20:43)

Durante a tarde esteve céu bastante nublado, mas chover é que nada... 
A ver se durante a noite cai alguma coisa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2020 às 22:28)

Bem, parece que só mesmo lá para a noitinha é que teremos algo, e isso se tivermos! Enfim, típico de dias de rio atmosférico!!! 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,5°C
Mín: 14,3°C
Prec: 0,1 mm 

*Corroios*
Máx: 16,9°C
Mín: 14,5°C

Agora estão 15,6°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Crissie (1 Mar 2020 às 22:30)

Boa noite , na A8 neste momento , sentimos as rajadas que o carro abana por  todo o lado  
Quero ver quando passar a ponte 25 de Abril.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Mar 2020 às 23:04)

Total do dia está nos 3.94 mm..uns chuviscos de vez em quando durante a tarde, foi só.   
Vento soprar mais forte agora


----------



## amarusp (1 Mar 2020 às 23:27)

Uma pura noite de inverno. Vento por vezes forte e chuva, só falta o frio!


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2020 às 00:31)

cai uma chuvita agora, acumulei 0 ontem dos chuviscos top


----------



## jamestorm (2 Mar 2020 às 01:14)

muito vento por aqui!! Chuva fraca à mistura..1 mm, Temperatura nos 16ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mar 2020 às 07:36)

Bom dia, 
Logo após a meia-noite, ocorreu uma mudança inesperada no tempo. O vento aumentou e logo depois veio a chuva/morrinha, acumulando 0,5 mm no pote.  

Entretanto o céu limpou e estão 13,9°C.


----------



## srr (2 Mar 2020 às 08:40)

Abrantes,

A frente rendeu 3mm .

(já foi bom, mas não dá para nada) :-)


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2020 às 09:55)

Depois de uma noite relativamente ventosa, cá sigo com céu nublado com abertas em Lisboa. Em breve volta a primavera


----------



## jamestorm (2 Mar 2020 às 11:58)

3,58 mm...fraquinho...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2020 às 12:28)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma noite de vendaval, durante a madrugada caiu uns aguaceiros moderados que rondaram certamente uns 3 a 4 mm, o que já não foi muito mau para os solos.
O vento por agora vai soprando também de forma fraca a moderada.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Mar 2020 às 12:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Depois de uma noite relativamente ventosa, cá sigo com céu nublado com abertas em Lisboa. Em breve volta a primavera



Pois, ja vi que a minha esperança de um Março chuvoso estão-se a esfumar ...nada à vista. 
Vamos aguardar...


----------



## remember (2 Mar 2020 às 14:21)

Boas,

Tivesse a chuva vontade como teve o vento.... Lol que ventania durante a noite, com alguns espaços de acalmia.

Até abanava tudo... 0.8mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 40 km/h, no parque urbano a escassos km's rajada de 74 km/h. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2020 às 16:02)

Boa tarde 

No que à zona local diz respeito, este evento foi muito negativo: tudo seco, se alguma chuva fraca ou chuvisco tiver acumulado foi tudo levado em menos de uma hora pelo vento. Durante a madrugada soprou em regime de 20 a 35 Km/h de vento médio e rajadas até 45 Km/h. Acelerou a secagem dos solos, espalhou lixo por todo o lado. Frente inútil nesta área, portanto, a contrastar com os notáveis acumulados a norte da cordilheira central.

Agora estão 15,7°C, o mesmo que às 3h da madrugada.
58% e NW até 15 Km/h.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2020 às 16:19)

Boa tarde!

Dia ventoso em Coruche com céu nublado e abertas de Sol. Caiu alguma chuva (pouca) durante a madrugada e desde que amanheceu não tivemos mais precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2020 às 17:26)

2.8mm


----------



## almeida96 (2 Mar 2020 às 17:43)

Precipitação nos últimos dias, por Algueirão...

29/2: 3,6 mm
1/3: 0,3 mm
2/3: 0,8 mm


----------



## almeida96 (2 Mar 2020 às 17:47)

Uma nota apenas: Fevereiro terminou com uns parcos *15,4 mm. *


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2020 às 19:25)

Foi assim o poente.







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (2 Mar 2020 às 21:52)

Boas! Por Coimbra a madrugada começou com uma bela tempestade como já há muito não se (ou)via, que não me deixou dormir nada até às duas da manhã. Depois acalmou, e durante o dia não me apercebi de nada mais forte que chuviscos, sendo que de momento não chove


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mar 2020 às 23:34)

Boa noite,
Apesar de uma madrugada algo ventosa e chuvosa, o dia foi de céu limpo e digno de primavera.
De resto, nada a apontar.  

Dados de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,2°C 
Mín: 12,5°C
Prec: 0,5 mm 
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h 

Corroios 
Máx: 17,8°C
Mín: 13,1°C

Agora estão 12,6°C e céu pouco nublado. Entretanto parece que a próxima frente já está a entrar pelo Norte, e deverá acumular algo por aqui amanhã.  
Enquanto esta sinopse de entrada contínua de frentes pelo Norte continuar, não saímos da cepa torta, porque as frentes ou são mesmas intensas e acabam por provocar uma rotura no AA (como foi o caso da Elsa em dezembro) ou então acabam por ser dissipadas pelo mesmo. 
Este ano hidrológico está a ser um dos piores por aqui. Não tinha ligado muito aos dados, mas o ano segue apenas com um acumulado de 303 mm. Ora, a média neste momento ronda os 580 mm, ou seja, nestes últimos 4 meses apenas caiu 60% do que deveria ter caído.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2020 às 23:43)

Boa Noite,
Alguma chuva de madrugada, mas nada de especial.
A estação do Aeródromo acumulou 17.8mm, dos quais 10.5mm foram registados em 1 hora devido a uma célula que passou no local já depois da frente passar. Pelo radar nota-se que a célula não era muito extensa, dando apenas chuva forte naquela zona. Não dei por nada e provavelmente pouco choveu nesse período aqui na cidade.
De resto, tarde de céu com períodos de muito nublado e ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2020 às 00:08)

Boa noite pessoal,

1.8mm,  foi o que arranjou por cá, no entanto o vento foi secando ao longo da do dia a pouca humidade que a mesma deixou!  Lá para quinta-feira deve chover mais qualquer coisa! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2020 às 00:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> 1.8mm,  foi o que arranjou por cá, no entanto o vento foi secando ao longo da do dia a pouca humidade que a mesma deixou!  Lá para quinta-feira deve chover mais qualquer coisa!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


1,8 mm?? Fantástico, amigo! Parece que estas frentes dissipadas acabam por acumular mais nas encostas das serras, como é o caso de Azeitão. 
Na maior parte da Margem Sul praticamente não choveu. Por aqui nos últimos 2 dias tive um acumulado de 0,6 mm. Na NETATMO da Fonte da Telha o acumulado foi de 0,4 mm, e hoje acumulou 0 mm por lá.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2020 às 08:15)

Já chuvisca pela Charneca.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mar 2020 às 08:37)

Bom dia.

Algum chuvisco por Lisboa (Alvalade). Ultimamente o Sol tem espreitado um pouco.




20200303_083215-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200303_083221-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2020 às 09:00)

Boas,

Mês de Fevereiro acabou com 14 mm

De resto, tem havido algum vento e chuviscos.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2020 às 09:25)

Precipitação fraca mas bem intensa.


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2020 às 10:11)

Bom dia!

Manhã com alguns períodos de chuvisco aqui pelo Vale do Sorraia, mas de momento o Sol brilha entre nuvens.

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2020 às 10:12)

Boas, algum chuvisco quando saí de casa, que ainda persiste. 15.1ºC com vento moderado.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2020 às 11:16)

Manhã com períodos de chuvisco/chuva fraca em Lisboa.

Neste momento a reportar de Almada: chuva fraca. Vento moderado de W. Céu encoberto


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2020 às 12:25)

Já não chove. Céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de W.


----------



## almeida96 (3 Mar 2020 às 12:28)

Uns razoáveis *4,1 mm* por aqui 

Galamares, aqui perto, acumulou 3,3 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Mar 2020 às 12:34)

2.22 mm aqui em Alenquer, pouco a pouco...


----------



## RStorm (3 Mar 2020 às 13:10)

Boa Tarde

Muita parra e pouca uva, para variar 
A madrugada de ontem rendeu apenas *0,6 mm*, no resto do dia o sol e o vento foram reis e senhores... 
Hoje sigo também com *0,6 mm *acumulados, graças a uns aguaceiros fracos que caíram durante a manhã. Por agora o sol já marca presença. 

Extremos de ontem: *10,9ºC / 16,5ºC / 0,6 mm 
*
Mínima de hoje:* 9,6ºC* 
T. Atual: *18,4ºC* 
HR: 68% 
Vento: W / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2020 às 13:29)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui a manhã foi de chuvisco, mas foi muito fraco e apenas acumulou 0,3 mm. De salientar que houve pontos na Península de Setúbal que nem sequer choveu. 
Curiosa a diferença entre a zona Norte e Sul da Serra de Sintra... Dá para ver perfeitamente o efeito orográfico.


----------



## fhff (3 Mar 2020 às 15:10)

Por Nafarros acumulei 3,4 mm. Por agora céu nublado, com abertas e vento fraco,


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2020 às 18:30)

Boas,
Alguma chuva fraca de manhã e agora está novamente a chuviscar. 
*0.5mm *acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2020 às 19:04)

Boas 
2 mm


No Penedo, Colares somou 3,5 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2020 às 19:19)

Boa tarde,
Por cá a manhã começou com aguaceiros fracos, mal deu para acumular, a tarde, foi de vento moderado e céu nublado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2020 às 22:49)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje foi chuvoso de manhã e com céu limpo à tarde. No entanto, após pôr-se o Sol, o céu ficou novamente nublado e caíram umas pingas, que acumularam mais 0,2 mm. O acumulado de hoje, portanto, segue nos 0,5 mm, e não deverá acumular mais hoje.  

Às vezes fico impressionado com as diferenças dentro de uma centena de quilómetros. Enquanto neva nas serras do Norte, por aqui estão 18°C. Nota-se que estou no lado errado do país... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,2°C
Mín: 12,3°C 
Prec: 0,5 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,7°C
Mín: 12,8°C

Agora estão 15,3°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2020 às 08:10)

Bom dia.

Manhã quente (15ºC) com céu maioritariamente nublado por Alvalade.




20200304_075837-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200304_075915-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2020 às 10:14)

Boas!

Manhã de céu nublado com abertas em Coruche. Quando vinha para cá o carro marcava 15ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2020 às 20:10)

O dia por cá foi marcado pelo céu nublado, e ainda chegou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, logo depois da hora de alomoço, bem como agora ao final da tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2020 às 21:26)

Boas,
Reina a pasmaceira meteorológica.

Esta madrugada que aí vem devo ter 2 mm, depois será um dia ventoso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2020 às 23:12)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia primaveril, até diria algo quente para a zona. Foi também acompanhado de céu limpo, apesar de ao final da tarde ter começado a ficar nublado e ainda caíram borrifos, embora sem acumular. Amanhã virá uma nova frente, mas não espero nada acima de 1 mm. 

Estive a ver as previsões mensais do Accuweather e aquilo está impressionante. Para além de amanhã, prevê apenas 5 dias de chuva até ao verão, sendo 4 em abril e um em junho. Entretanto também vão aparecendo uns 30 graus para maio, o que não é de todo um bom sinal. Já a previsão para o Norte é completamente diferente. Terão uma pequena pausa nos próximos dias, mas não tarda muito voltará um novo rio atmosférico.  

Dados de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 14,1°C

Corroios
Máx: 19,5°C 
Mín: 14,4°C 

Agora estão 15,2°C e céu nublado.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2020 às 00:26)

Boa noite

Circulação fraca de Oeste com temperaturas amenas ou mesmo acima do normal. 19,2ºC algures meio da tarde (média das máximas de Março é 18,2ºC [Normais 71-2000]), mas valores mais elevados possíveis noutros locais próximos.

Quatro vídeos ilustram o início deste mês, um para cada dia, todos sensivelmente na mesma altura do dia, início/meio da tarde.
Excepto o primeiro (obtido no trajecto A1-2ªCircular-IP7), os outros são vistas do quadrante Sul, na Póvoa.
Nada mais de relevo, por enquanto.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2020 às 08:30)

Boas,

1 mm por cá.
Vento a soprar bem, até ao momento rajada máxima de 72 km/h(estação do Pai do Vento), cá em cima em Alcabideche foi certamente aos 80 km/h. No final da madrugada ouvia bem as rajadas a embaterem nas janelas, e estou num rc e não totalmente exposto a norte, enfim o andamento do costume.


----------



## srr (5 Mar 2020 às 09:05)

2.4 mm ( é o que temos)

E mais nada podemos fazer.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2020 às 09:12)

Bom dia. 14.7ºC por aqui com vento moderado.


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2020 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

A frente em dissipação acumulou apenas *1.5mm*, com rajada máxima de *46km/h*. 
Início de Março extremamente seco, á semelhança de um Fevereiro também ele terrível.


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2020 às 10:16)

Bom dia!

Alguma chuva durante a madrugada a que se segue uma manhã com céu nublado e abertas. Quando vinha para Coruche o carro marcava 13ºC.


----------



## almeida96 (5 Mar 2020 às 10:21)

Durante a noite acumulou *3,1 mm* em Algueirão (178 metros de altitude). Rajada máxima de 56,8 km/h, pelas 9h14m e 13,5ºC de momento.

Outras estações próximas:
Abrunheira - 3,3 mm (145m)
Galamares - 1,5 mm (53m)
Barcarena - 2 mm (39 m)
Magoito - 1,5 mm (111m)


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2020 às 13:34)

Boa tarde,
Por cá caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, desde as 5 até por volta das 7 da manhã, bem como no decorrer desta manhã, mas de forma pontual.
O vento sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2020 às 13:55)

Boa Tarde

Não choveu mais na terça-feira e a tarde acabou por ser soalheira e primaveril, situação que se manteve durante todo o dia de ontem.
Hoje, a manhã começou com alguns aguaceiros fracos que acumularam *0,6 mm*. Conta-se pelos dedos de uma só mão, os minutos que esteve a chover...  
Neste momento, boas abertas de sol e vento moderado de NW. 

Parece que a torneira se vai fechar outra vez, para variar... tristeza  

Extremos de 3ªfeira: *9,6ºC* */ 19,0ºC / 0,6 mm *
Extremos de ontem: *9,4ºC / 17,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *12,9ºC* 
T. Atual: *16,1ºC* 
HR: 56% 
Vento: NW / 14,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2020 às 16:34)

Boa tarde, 
Grandes contrastes dos acumulados de hoje entre a Margem Norte e a Margem Sul. Na Margem Norte, os acumulados foram superiores a 1 mm (até Lisboa registou 1,7 mm). Já na Margem Sul os acumulados foram inferiores a 1 mm (apenas o centro de Almada registou mais de 1 mm). Por aqui, o acumulado de hoje foi de 0,8 mm. Ainda borrifou durante a manhã, mas em nada valeu.  

Entretanto o céu limpou e o vento tornou-se moderado por momentos. No entanto, já se nota que o sol aquece relativamente bem, e portanto o vento é apenas um "refresco" num dia "quente".  

Neste momento estão 16,7°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2020 às 19:26)

A tarde foi bem desconfortável, com o vento moderado, sempre a soprar, aumentando a sensação termica.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2020 às 23:33)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia foi de céu nublado e chuva de manhã e vento e sol à tarde. 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 12,8°C
Prec: 0,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 39 km/h NO

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,8°C
Mín: 13,0°C

Agora estão 13,0°C e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias virá o calor. E inversões térmicas? Nem vê-las...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2020 às 10:00)

Boas, 13.4ºC por aqui com céu nublado, abre por vezes. Bem ameaça chuva por vezes mas nada. Rajadas na ordem dos 30 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2020 às 10:36)

Boas,

Desagradável na rua, rajadas fortes, até ao momento rajada máxima de 73 km/h.
Por Alcabideche terá ido certamente aos 80/85 km/h. O vento já é mais que suficiente para me dificultar os treinos de bike. 
Chuva que é bom nicles...


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2020 às 11:29)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu em maioritariamente pouco nublado, mas bastante ventosa aqui pelo Vale  do Sorraia.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2020 às 15:56)

Boa tarde 

14,6°C
52%
NNW 15 a 25 Km/h

Solos a abrirem gretas e ervas a amarelecerem.

Cinco andorinhas às voltas, poucos insectos.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2020 às 19:44)

O dia de hoje foi extremamente desagradável, devido ao vento moderado, que se fez sempre sentir, e continua neste inicio de noite.


----------



## remember (7 Mar 2020 às 00:45)

Boas,

depois de na quinta-feira ter chovido apenas 0.8mm, o dia de ontem sexta-feira, voltou a ter sol. 
Mínima de 11.4ºC e máxima de 18.9ºC, agora 11.2ºC, 68% de HR e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Mar 2020 às 18:14)

Boas! Estes últimos dias foram mais frescos, com alguma chuva, que parou ontem por volta da hora de almoço. Hoje já tivemos uma madrugada mais fresca e uma tarde mais quentita, mas a tendência é de subida de temperatura...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2020 às 20:00)

A madrugada por cá foi bem fresca, e bem molhada devido ao orvalho, sei que houve presença de geada, esta noite, num vale junto a uma ribeira em Constancia.
O dia esse foi bem ameno, que já apetecia fugir para uma sombra.


----------



## PaulusLx (7 Mar 2020 às 21:56)

O 'Cabeço do Vento' perto da Peninha, hoje de manhã. Passei por lá com um grupo numa caminhada desde a Malveira da Serra. Bem 'penteado' pelo vento que corre para o Guincho


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2020 às 11:13)

minima de *-0.3ºC* com direito a geada


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2020 às 13:12)

Boa tarde, o dia segue algo fresco, e com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2020 às 14:04)

Boa tarde 

Céu nublado a 7/8 por médias e altas. 
Alguns penachos de virga isolados.

Movimento e vento de  Oeste, este variável entre quase calma e até 20 Km/h.

17,5°C
56%

De manhã estava menos nublado (Vasco da Gama, lado Alcochete). Tornou-se mais nublado ao início da tarde.















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (8 Mar 2020 às 14:49)

Boa Tarde

Nada de especial a relatar. Tirando o episódio de vento moderado/forte na sexta-feira, o tempo tem se apresentado soalheiro e primaveril, embora com alguma nebulosidade a marcar presença também em especial na manhã de sexta e durante a tarde de hoje.

Entretanto, 26ºC previstos para a próxima quarta... sem comentários 

Extremos:
Quinta: *12,9ºC / 16,9ºC / 0,6 mm *
Sexta: *11,2ºC / 16,3ºC *
Sábado: *8,7ºC / 19,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *6,1ºC *
T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2020 às 21:10)

Boas, 

Sem muito para partilhar por cá. 
13 graus e vento moderado.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Mar 2020 às 21:11)

Boas! A tarde hoje foi fresca por Coimbra, com alguma chuva, mas nada de especial


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2020 às 10:04)

Boas.
Céu maioritariamente limpo por aqui com algumas nuvens ao longe, com 14.9ºC mas sente-se já algum quentinho lá fora.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2020 às 15:36)

Boa tarde

Alguns cirrus...

18,7°C
46%
N < 15 Km/h

A secura a instalar-se.

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (9 Mar 2020 às 19:18)

Dia ameno com um inicio de noite giro...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2020 às 20:52)

O dia foi ameno, marcado pelo céu parcialmente nublado, pelo menos até ao final da manhã.
A esta hora, o céu está bem iluminado, pela bonita lua cheia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mar 2020 às 21:44)

Boa noite, 
De regresso a casa depois de uns dias não muito longe de Madrid... A noite segue "amena", com 12,7°C e céu limpo. 
De salientar a secura já bem visível dos terrenos da zona, contrastando com a saturação no início de fevereiro. Que ano mais desinteressante!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2020 às 09:59)

Boas! Manhã agradável com céu praticamente limpo... 16.3ºC com 62% HR e vento fraco. Mínima de 10.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2020 às 11:24)

Boas, 

Já nos 20,1 graus...


----------



## RStorm (10 Mar 2020 às 14:29)

Boa Tarde

Na tarde de domingo, para minha surpresa, ainda chegou a cair uns pingos dispersos durante algum tempo mas disso não passou.
Ontem foi um dia ameno e soalheiro, mas com vento moderado a causar desconforto.
Hoje segue mais um dia soalheiro, mas mais quente e com menos vento, como é evidente. Hoje e amanhã prometem aquecer bem...  

Ainda estamos longe, mas parece que se está a modelar uma cut-off a SW do território para a próxima semana, com o sul a ser abrangido também  Mas como é óbvio, este tipo de eventos são muito localizados e incertos, portanto pode tudo desaparecer num lapise... mas vamos manter a esperança para o melhor  

Domingo: *6,1ºC / 18,9ºC *
Ontem: *10,8ºC / 19,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *8,2ºC *
T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: NE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2020 às 14:29)

21,3°C a 22,7°C conforme as esquinas.

47%
Variável do quadrante Leste, até 10 Km/h

Isto é o melhor que se pode encontrar quanto a viço e nuvens...









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2020 às 16:15)

Que estupidez de temperaturas para março... 
A temperatura mais alta hoje foi de 23,7°C. Ainda estão 22,7°C.  

As ervas estão a ficar amareladas. Se isto acontecesse tão cedo num dos pontos mais chuvosos do distrito, é mau sinal...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2020 às 17:21)

Boa tarde,
A manhã começou com muito orvalho deixado pelo ovalho, já a tarde segue bem quente, digna de um final de primavera.
mínima: 5.3ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2020 às 22:35)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia bem quente, depois de uma madrugada relativamente fria, com alguma inversão térmica. 

Sinceramente, 23,7°C a 10 de março... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,7°C
Mín: 7,3°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 24,4°C
Mín: 8,6°C

Agora estão 14,0°C e céu limpo.  As temperaturas no Sotavento Algarvio também estão interessantes para a altura do ano. 21°C em Faro às 22:35 a 10 de março é obra!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2020 às 23:05)

Boas

Por cá tive máxima de 22 graus.
Para amanhã o ipma mete 27 graus para Cascais com corrente de leste...incrível.
Estou curioso para ver que máxima registo.

Nas Almoinhas Velhas, Malveira da Serra segue com 19.2 graus e 28% hr, lestada mais que instalada!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

Céu praticamente limpo por Lisboa, apenas umas poucas nuvens altas. Quando a fotografia foi tirada, há cerca de 1h, ao Sol já se sentia um calorzinho. Venha de lá esse dia de verão, quem puder que o aproveite 




20200311_075838-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Mar 2020 às 12:51)

Boa tarde, mas que horrivel este tempo parece que estamos em Junho estão 27ºC o que vale é que vêm ai uma nuvezinhas altas.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2020 às 12:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Céu praticamente limpo por Lisboa, apenas umas poucas nuvens altas. Quando a fotografia foi tirada, há cerca de 1h, ao Sol já se sentia um calorzinho. Venha de lá esse dia de verão, quem puder que o aproveite
> 
> ...



A foto tem que ter quase sempre um aviãozinho! 


Aqui por Coruche está calor, parece um dia de Verão...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2020 às 13:45)

Esta tarde segue já bem quente, digna de um inicio de verão, a t-shirt já está de volta ao uso.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Mar 2020 às 14:02)

28ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Mar 2020 às 14:02)

Dia bem quente por Coimbra, com céu limpo e sem vento


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2020 às 14:04)

Boa tarde

Às 13:30

24,1ºC
41,1%

Leste fraco não vai além dos 8 Km/h.

Cirrus finos movem-se do quadrante Sul, mas estão a tornar-se mais espessos.
Circulação nos níveis altos roda de SSE > Sul > SSW.
Os três radares, Arouca, Coruche e Loulé, parecem mostrar virga às altitudes entre 5 Km e 8 Km, aproximadamente, no Alentejo, desde Beja a Portalegre:


----------



## criz0r (11 Mar 2020 às 15:43)

Tal como esperado, máxima de *26.2ºC* e agora *25.7ºC. *Bastante quente lá fora.


----------



## fsl (11 Mar 2020 às 15:47)

Em Nova-Oeiras Temp actual 28.1


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mar 2020 às 16:40)

Que estupidez de temperaturas... 26,6°C de temperatura atual e 26,9°C de máxima. Estas são temperaturas típicas de início de junho por aqui, não de março!!!  

E parece que, depois de uma pequena descida da temperatura, a mesma está novamente a subir. 

@Ricardo Carvalho Parece que atingiste os 30°C hoje! A tua zona foi a zona mais quente do país hoje!!!


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2020 às 19:41)

Praia da Rainha 

28°C às 17h, IPMA e confirmados no local.
Brutal descida de 13°C em 2h30, 15°C às 19:30 (agora).

Muita neblina trazida com a brisa marítima que entrou cerca da 17:30. O panorama de cirrus é lento e não bloqueou o sol.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2020 às 19:42)

Depois de uma manhã e inicio de tarde bem quente, a partir do meio da tarde, já se notou, uma mudança, devido ao céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mar 2020 às 20:23)

StormRic disse:


> Praia da Rainha
> 
> 28°C às 17h, IPMA e confirmados no local.
> Brutal descida de 13°C em 2h30, 15°C às 19:30 (agora).
> ...


Que sítio tão fresquinho...  
Por aqui ainda estão 19,4°C, com a temperatura em queda livre neste momento. Há 10 minutos atrás a temperatura ainda estava nos 20°C. Mas que dia de março!!!   

A temperatura máxima acabou por ser de 26,9°C, apesar de se ter estabilizado durante quase duas horas nos 26,6°C e de repente começou a cair por volta das 18:50. 

PS: 19,3°C


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2020 às 21:20)

Boas, 

Minima: 9,4 graus
Máxima: 27, 1 graus

Impressionante.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Mar 2020 às 21:37)

Que brutal calor que esteve hoje por aqui, a máxima foi de 28.4ºC não se podia andar ao sol, parecia mais um dia de Junho.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Mar 2020 às 23:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Que estupidez de temperaturas... 26,6°C de temperatura atual e 26,9°C de máxima. Estas são temperaturas típicas de início de junho por aqui, não de março!!!
> 
> E parece que, depois de uma pequena descida da temperatura, a mesma está novamente a subir.
> 
> @Ricardo Carvalho Parece que atingiste os 30°C hoje! A tua zona foi a zona mais quente do país hoje!!!


Olhando para as estações em redor da minha, penso que o valor esteja inflacionado cerca de 1°c ( RS a precisar de manutenção ) contudo tocou nos 29°c ao final da tarde sim,  e com esta sinótica se já tivéssemos no horário de verão, acredito que poderia ter passado dos 30°c sim  Vamos lá ver se o GFS acerta, e nos traz a tão preciosa, e necessária chuva para o Sul do país 

De salientar que neste momento estão 18.3°c , e a HR hoje desceu até aos 23%!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2020 às 00:07)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi talvez o dia mais quente que me lembra em março! Um dia de março com uma máxima de 26,9°C é impressionante!!!  

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,9°C
Mín: 10,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 27,1°C
Mín: 10,9°C

Agora ainda estão 16,3°C e está céu limpo.


----------



## rozzo (12 Mar 2020 às 00:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Olhando para as estações em redor da minha, penso que o valor esteja inflacionado cerca de 1°c ( RS a precisar de manutenção ) contudo tocou nos 29°c ao final da tarde sim,  e com esta sinótica se já tivéssemos no horário de verão, acredito que poderia ter passado dos 30°c sim  Vamos lá ver se o GFS acerta, e nos traz a tão preciosa, e necessária chuva para o Sul do país
> 
> De salientar que neste momento estão 18.3°c , e a HR hoje desceu até aos 23%!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Ricardo, desculpa, não entendi o que quiseste dizer com "se estivesse no horário de verão"?


Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (12 Mar 2020 às 00:30)

Boa noite,

Dia bastante quente para esta altura do ano. Alguma nebulosidade alta durante a tarde.
Considerável amplitude térmica: 26.8ºC / 12.2ºC
Lestada bem vincada.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE e 17,4ºC.
Noite digna de Primavera já bem avançada.

Será que foram batidos recordes de Março em alguns lugares?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mar 2020 às 10:31)

rozzo disse:


> Ricardo, desculpa, não entendi o que quiseste dizer com "se estivesse no horário de verão"?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Bom dia rozzo, eu também não me expliquei da forma mais correcta , tens toda a razão!  Aquilo que eu queria dizer , e não escrevi , é que se fosse mais para a frente , com o crescimento dos dias , e consequentes mais horas de sol, a temperatura ainda teria subido muito mais , com esta lestada tão vincada!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2020 às 10:35)

Boas, 18.3ºC por aqui. Sensação um pouco mais fresca do que ontem, no início da manhã estava um ventinho desagradável


----------



## RStorm (12 Mar 2020 às 13:15)

Boa Tarde

Que tempo horrível, mais parece que estamos em Junho  Céu pouco nublado com nordestada quente e fraca...
Durante a manhã foram visíveis algumas nuvens com virgas no quadrante leste. Está a chegar a época do típico "sol de trovoada" 

Terça: *8,2ºC* */ 23,1ºC *
Ontem: *11,3ºC / 26,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *12,8ºC *
T. Atual: *20,5ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2020 às 15:51)

Bos tarde

19,0°C
62%
Norte, vento máximo 21,3 Km/h

Duas fotos de hoje e outras de ontem na Praia da Rainha. 
A última é de anteontem e dispensa identificação.
Assim vai mais um mês de um Inverno que fica para a história. Há recordes de temperatura batidos ontem, note-se que anteriores extremos de Março situavam-se depois do equinócio. Estes são dez dias antes. 
























Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2020 às 16:59)

Boas,

Esta manhã na pedra da Era, Malveira da Serra, Alcabideche.
Reino do vento a bombar...
Quem utiliza esta aplicação, ao ver os valores vai perceber melhor do que se trata.


----------



## almeida96 (12 Mar 2020 às 17:02)

Ontem a máxima chegou a uns obscenos *28,5 ºC, *muito superior à maioria das máximas de verão por aqui. A mínima foi de 10,6ºC.

Hoje a máxima foi apenas de *18,3ºC, *com a temperatura atualmente de 15,1ºC e uma rajada máxima de 43,9 km/h de SW.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mar 2020 às 18:46)

Hoje um dia mais ameno por Coimbra, com madrugada menos fresca mas a tarde também bem menos abafada


----------



## Mammatus (12 Mar 2020 às 18:47)

Hoje mais fresco que ontem. Ao inicio da manhã observou-se algum desenvolvimento convectivo.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Mar 2020 às 18:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia rozzo, eu também não me expliquei da forma mais correcta , tens toda a razão!  Aquilo que eu queria dizer , e não escrevi , é que se fosse mais para a frente , com o crescimento dos dias , e consequentes mais horas de sol, a temperatura ainda teria subido muito mais , com esta lestada tão vincada!



Com efeito, se fosse lá para Abril ou Maio esta sinoptica originaria bastante calor, mas não  deixam de ser temperaturas notáveis para a 1a quinzena de Março.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2020 às 19:03)

Por cá o dia de hoje já foi, um poucos mais agradá vel do que o de ontem, sendo a tarde marcada pelo céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2020 às 19:14)

Salvação (miradouro Santa Iria)

Vento NNW a NNE sustentado sempre acima dos 30 Km/h, por vezes até 45 Km/h, rajadas curtas superiores a 50 Km/h.

13,2°C
77%

Virga no horizonte, de Oeste a NW.















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2020 às 20:47)

Boas

Vento brutal neste momento em Alcabideche.
Sigo com rajada máxima de 96 km/h!!
Registos da estação de Pai do Vento, Alcabideche.
Isto em Lisboa rebentava a capital. 


Edit:Wow rajada de 104 km/h!!!
Relembro que em Outubro passado tive uma nortada  violenta localizada(116 km/h de rajada) de tal calibre que ate dobrou vigas de aço num painel publicitário. Ipma metam uma estação aqui sff.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2020 às 23:27)

Nortada violenta soma e segue...
Pai do Vento, Alcabideche, simplesmente incrível a potência do vento por cá, sitio único no país. 



large image upload

Na rua o barulho do vento é brutal e moro num r/c... Certamente que ha alguns estragos em antenas ou para-raios.. 
--
Na semana passada passei num sitio algures em São João das Lampas, Sintra com 4 pequenos aerogeradores.Achei bem interessante.
Por cá isto era mel, pois ainda ha mais vento que aquela zona de Sintra. Quem sabe um dia.


----------



## remember (12 Mar 2020 às 23:38)

Boas,

A soprar bem...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2020 às 23:53)

Boa noite,
Ao contrário do Norte de Lisboa, por aqui a noite segue bem calma e sem vento. Até diria que está uma noite agradável para a altura do ano. 

Às vezes, estas diferenças entre a Margem Norte e a Margem Sul são interessantes. Já não é a primeira vez que, quando vou de Lisboa para casa, sinto claramente a diferença ao nível do vento. Acho que se deve à inexistência de montes, montes esses que provocam o já conhecido Efeito Föhen.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,5°C
Mín: 12,6°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 24,1°C
Mín: 12,8°C 

Agora estão 12,6°C e céu limpo, com a temperatura estabilizada há quase 30 minutos.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Mar 2020 às 01:01)

Boa noite,

Extremos de 5ª feira: 22.2ºC / 13.8ºC

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NNW e 13.8ºC. Parecem aquelas noites de Verão de Junho e Julho com algum vento*, apenas difere a temperatura. 

*com muito vento lá para os lados onde o jonas87 vive.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2020 às 07:44)

Boas,

Que madrugada de massacre de vento.
Rajada máximas

Ontem: 104 km/h
Hoje: 89 km/h
Como sempre por cá o comportamento do vento define-se como  bem sustentando, quer em velocidade quer em rajada a intensidade é sempre muito elevada. Raramente temos rajadas isoladas, são sempre às dezenas umas atrás das outras.  Felizmente agora só sopra moderado.
Provavelmente houve poucas quedas de árvores, pois as mesmas estão habituadas a este clima por cá, grande parte têm deformação no tronco e estão expostas na horizontal (umas mais que outras).

@SpiderVV tu que gostas de seguir os registos de vento, tens que cá passar um dia e assistir esta brutalidade. 
Fenómeno único, muito graças à vertente sul da serra.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2020 às 14:59)

Boa tarde

O vento amainou mas mantém-se moderado até 25 Km/h.

Mais fresco, 15,6°C.
70%

Fractocumulus evoluem de diferentes direcções, predominando de Norte.
Alguns cirrus e rastos muito expandidos. 

Arrasaram o coberto vegetal rasteiro, a primeira consequência é a aceleração da perda de humidade do solo.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2020 às 19:21)

Hoje o dia foi marcado por períodos de céu nublado, alternado, com céu limpo, que quando vinha o sol, ainda aquecia bem, mas agora já sabe bem ter um casaco vestido.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2020 às 21:09)

Boas,

Reina o vento forte.
Esta manhã tinha uma camada de pó impressionante no carro, fruto da nortada violenta da madrugada.
De resto peças de roupa espalhadas, e umas tabuletas de "vende-se"  com apoios de ferro todos trucidados.
O andamento do costume. 


11,6 graus


----------



## Neves89 (13 Mar 2020 às 21:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Reina o vento forte.
> Esta manhã tinha uma camada de pó impressionante no carro, fruto da nortada violenta da madrugada.
> ...


Boa noite, vento é dizer pouco é mais vendaval! Agora todos os dias realizo a viagem Porto Cascais com autocarro e é impressionante as variações de tempo em tão pouco km. Mas o mais impressionante é mesmo vento da zona de Óbidos para baixo começa a aumentar, zona de torres já abana mas a parte final na A16 até Cascais é lutar por manter o autocarro na estrada. Não admira ter dezenas de torres eólicas


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2020 às 21:20)

Neves89 disse:


> Boa noite, vento é dizer pouco é mais vendaval! Agora todos os dias realizo a viagem Porto Cascais com autocarro e é impressionante as variações de tempo em tão pouco km. Mas o mais impressionante é mesmo vento da zona de Óbidos para baixo começa a aumentar, zona de torres já abana mas a parte final na A16 até Cascais é lutar por manter o autocarro na estrada. Não admira ter dezenas de torres eólicas



Boas,
Sim moro precisamente aí junto ao final da A16 em Alcabideche, sim o clima aqui é assim.
Cá só não existem eólicas porque não podem instalar, interessados não deverão faltar.
Até digo mais, provavelmente ha picos tão extremos que nem as eólicas poderiam trabalhar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mar 2020 às 21:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Reina o vento forte.
> Esta manhã tinha uma camada de pó impressionante no carro, fruto da nortada violenta da madrugada.
> ...


Estes registos são sempre interessante, e cada vez fico mais impressionado!!  

Por aqui, tudo calmíssimo. Ao contrário de ontem (não havia vento), hoje há alguma brisa, mas nada de vendavais como na zona de Cascais. 
O dia foi bastante agradável, mas o vento de oeste fez diminuir a temperatura por aqui. Vá lá que domingo a temperatura diminui, e na próxima semana há vários modelos que apontam para o regresso da chuva, mas anda tudo muito instável. Veremos o que acontece...  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,5°C
Mín: 11,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 20,2°C
Mín: 11,7°C

Agora estão 12,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2020 às 10:55)

Bom dia,
A manhã, por cá começou com nevoeiro, mas logo se dissipou, logo com o nascer do sol, por volta das 7:30, agora sigo já com uma temperatura bem amena.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Mar 2020 às 14:32)

Boa tarde, 

Extremos de ontem: 18ºC / 12.8ºC

O tempo hoje está bastante convidativo, mas prevenção acima de tudo.
Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NNW, nota-se uma subida de temperatura face ao dia de ontem, estão 22.1ºC.

Veremos o que a cut-off da próxima semana nos reserva.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2020 às 15:41)

Boa tarde

21,5°C
51%

ESE < 10 Km/h

Nenhuns indícios de instabilidade.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mar 2020 às 17:57)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 21,5°C
> 51%
> ...


As células estão muito para o Interior, daí não se verem.
No entanto, há umas quantas bem interessantes não muito longe de Barrancos. A ver se acumulam algo deste lado da Raia.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mar 2020 às 19:32)

Boa Noite

O tempo tem permanecido soalheiro e bastante ameno, por vezes com alguma nebulosidade baixa a acompanhar, em especial durante a tarde de ontem.
Hoje esteve mais quente e o céu apresentou-se mais límpido, mas durante a tarde foi possível avistar nebulosidade convectiva no quadrante SE. 

Quinta: *12,8ºC / 19,0ºC *
Ontem: *11,2ºC / 18,1ºC *
Hoje: *8,6ºC */ *22,3ºC *

T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: W / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mar 2020 às 19:57)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia algo parecido com os anteriores: ameno e com céu limpo. Nem parece que a partir de amanhã o tempo muda bastante.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,9°C
Mín: 8,7°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 23,4°C
Mín: 9,0°C 

Agora estão 16,8°C e céu pouco nublado.  Entretanto já se vislumbra a frente fria que irá afetar o Norte e Centro com chuva amanhã e provocar o descenso das temperaturas em todo o país (exceto no Sotavento Algarvio).


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2020 às 20:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estes registos são sempre interessante, e cada vez fico mais impressionado!!
> 
> Por aqui, tudo calmíssimo. Ao contrário de ontem (não havia vento), hoje há alguma brisa, mas nada de vendavais como na zona de Cascais.
> O dia foi bastante agradável, mas o vento de oeste fez diminuir a temperatura por aqui. Vá lá que domingo a temperatura diminui, e na próxima semana há vários modelos que apontam para o regresso da chuva, mas anda tudo muito instável. Veremos o que acontece...
> ...



Eu mesmo vivendo cá e estar perfeitamente habituado, isto consegue surpreender me. Não é por mal, mas por vezes da-me alguma graça ver malta a queixar - se do vento com rajada de 40 km/h/50 km/h, mas claro que podem dizer  o mesmo quando queixo me de 33 graus. No fundo cada um tem a sua realidade climática de onde vive ,isso é bem interessante! 
Olha esta manhã na minha rua, peça de roupa que esvoaçou nao sei de onde.


----------



## Candy (14 Mar 2020 às 22:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Eu mesmo vivendo cá e estar perfeitamente habituado, isto consegue surpreender me. Não é por mal, mas por vezes da-me alguma graça ver malta a queixar - se do vento com rajada de 40 km/h/50 km/h, mas claro que podem dizer  o mesmo quando queixo me de 33 graus. No fundo cada um tem a sua realidade climática de onde vive ,isso é bem interessante!
> Olha esta manhã na minha rua, peça de roupa que esvoaçou nao sei de onde.


É como eu em Peniche quando vejo outros queixarem-se do vento... 



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (14 Mar 2020 às 22:16)

Peniche hoje com um dia solarengo mas em que o vento fresco obrigou a andar de casaquinho quente.

O calor que se apregoa por outros locais não se sentiu em nada por aqui.

Parece que os modelos apontam para alguma chuva no próximo fim-de-semana. Veremos se se confirma... Devia chover e a potes pra ver se a malta de aguenta em casa!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2020 às 08:48)

Boas,
Regressou o vento forte por cá, sendo que amanhã haverá nortada violenta.
Como sempre  nesta zona está vento acima do modelado. 
12,7 graus

Muitas vezes so este modelo consegue se aproximar desta realidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2020 às 12:26)

Bom dia,
Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo, mas agora o céu encobriu-se e estão 17,3°C.
O tempo mudou bastante em relação a ontem, e na próxima semana finalmente virá a chuva para o Algarve!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (15 Mar 2020 às 12:31)

Bom dia, por aqui finalmente o céu está a ficar nublado, mas não espero nada de chuva este mês nem 7mm chegamos ainda tá bom isto.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Mar 2020 às 14:27)

Chove na Figueira


----------



## Candy (15 Mar 2020 às 14:51)

Chove em Peniche.
Esta linha vem acompanhada de rajadas de vento fortes!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2020 às 15:06)

A linha de instabilidade, tendo em conta a sua reduzida dimensão, dissipar-se-á nos montes a norte de Lisboa. 

Por aqui continua o céu limpo, no entanto já se nota a nebulosidade elevada a aproximar-se da zona, vinda de noroeste. Estão 18,7°C neste momento.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Mar 2020 às 15:17)

Boa tarde chove fraco por aqui com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2020 às 16:08)

Boa tarde

16,6°C
56%
NW < 20 Km/h

Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis. 
3/8 de cobertura.
Coberto vegetal rasteiro em seca acelerada.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2020 às 16:25)

Cairam uns pingos...

Cumulus mediocris. 

Estes micro-eventos conseguem ser noticia...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2020 às 16:56)

Chuva fraca começou agora.
Encoberto. 
Vento aumentou, até 30 Km/h
Humidade subiu para 81%
Temperatura  desceu bem, 13,4°C.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2020 às 17:45)

fogo tava eu tão bem, do nada tapou-se tudo e uma ventania, fiquei logo nariz a pingar, é uma má altura para me constipar  por enquanto só nublado e vento


----------



## Neves89 (15 Mar 2020 às 17:53)

Saí de Cascais com sol céu azul 19 graus marcava o autocarro e nem tava muito vento, depois de entrar na A8 e até chegar a zona Nazaré ficou muito escuro e muito vento e foi chuva e vento até chegar ao porto e a temperatura em 300km passou de 19 para 8 graus mais uma vez no autocarro o que tem a precisão que tem.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2020 às 18:36)

11,5°C (sentida 7,9°C)
72%
20 a 30 Km/h NNW

Miradouro da Salvação 










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2020 às 18:47)

Entretanto veio a suposta "frente", que, como se previa, chegou completamente dissipada. Não chove, está algum vento, por vezes moderado, e o céu está muito nublado desde as 17:20. 

No entanto, houve algo que se notou bem: a descida abrupta da temperatura. De um momento para o outro, a temperatura desceu dos 19°C para os 14°C, estando neste momento nos 13,3°C.  

Esta era a situação dos céus por volta das 17:22: 










As ervas estão a ficar secas, o que é um mau sinal, já que esta zona é uma das mais húmidas da Península de Setúbal. 





Aqui fica um resumo do dia de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,8°C
Mín: 10,0°C (???) 
Rajada máxima: 

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 10,4°C (???) 

PS: 13,0°C


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2020 às 02:16)

4.5ºC, temperatura vai oscilando, agora tem descido, devido aos restos dos aguaceiros fracos que chegam à zona litoral que chegam cá só como nuvens desfeitas mas é o suficiente para de vez em quando a temperatura oscilar


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2020 às 05:14)

A segunda semana deste mês, revista em vídeos time-lapse 4K, de dia 15 para trás:

Ontem, Domingo 15, poente em Santa Iria (miradouro da Salvação). Ventos cruzados à passagem da frente fria de fraca actividade (pós-frontal):

Na Póvoa (o lugar do costume), pré-frontal minutos antes da chegada da frente:

Sábado, 14, Póvoa

Sexta, 13, Póvoa

Quinta,12, Póvoa
, 
Quarta, 11, Praia da Rainha, fim da tarde com corrente de Sul em altitude:
https://youtu.be/Aw6tUhnOQ8Q

Poente na maré vazante:
https://youtu.be/KOBPbUJtuXE

Terça, 10, Póvoa
https://youtu.be/RI0Th05FekQ

Segunda, 9, Póvoa
https://youtu.be/EazOy9RLvUk

Domingo, 8, Póvoa, corrente de Oeste com nuvens médias e altas; Virga:
https://youtu.be/BovmrLoMMps

Ponte Vasco da Gama, Sul-Norte, extensos Altocumulus:
https://youtu.be/j-KzeGP3NYM

Montijo, nuvens altas e médias:
https://youtu.be/utg1Z9-Qs94

Santa Iria a Montijo:
https://youtu.be/KMCl5X0oUgU


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mar 2020 às 08:47)

Bom dia, 
Hoje o dia começa com algum frio, vento moderado e 11,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2020 às 09:00)

Boas,

Nortada a acelerar.
Até agora, rajada máxima de 73 km/h.
Logo ao final da tarde será o pico do vento.
Será mais um dia com rajadas de 100 km/h, incrível como isto ocorre com alguma regularidade, em particular nesta zona.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2020 às 09:12)

Bom dia.

Aqui por Loures o (meu) dia iniciou-se com uns aguaceiros jeitosos até (cerca das 7h20), deixando tudo molhado até ao momento. Por agora o Sol brilha, mas vendo a imagem de radar parece que vem lá nova dose de aguaceiros 

Nota para o vento que vai soprando moderado a forte de norte.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Mar 2020 às 11:43)

Bom dia,
Hoje está mais fresco .
Já choveu algo pela manhã, agora o sol aparece por entre as nuvens.
Neste momento 12,6ºC e 1017 HpA .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2020 às 12:03)

No reino do vento já andamos assim... 


how to upload photo on internet


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2020 às 13:17)

Vento brutal em Alcabideche 
Rajada de 93 km/h...


----------



## remember (16 Mar 2020 às 13:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> No reino do vento já andamos assim...
> 
> 
> how to upload photo on internet


Boas,

Parece que tens adversária...

Rajada máxima até agora de 85 km/h






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2020 às 14:00)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Parece que tens adversária...
> 
> ...



Hoje como a nortada é mais generalizada no território (temos aviso amarelo) do que noutros dias,  haverá sem duvida mais registos elevados.

No final do dia faço um resumo dos valores.


----------



## remember (16 Mar 2020 às 14:01)

Por acaso ontem andei por lá e mesmo estando menos vento que hoje, era dificil de correr com aquela ventania... Se bem que às vezes fico um pouco reticente quanto a certos valores. Notei bem a diferença ao olhar o parque ontem e olhando para Via Rara, Santa Iria de Azoia, o vento não era nem metade do que se sentia ali. 

Por exemplo 186.9 km/h de rajada máxima 22/01 de 2012. Não me lembro se houve algum evento nesse dia, mas que é um valor estranho isso é... 


Tens que ir lá @StormRic ao parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azoia. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2020 às 14:51)

Boa tarde,

A Nortada mais intensa desde que me lembre e que faço registos. 79km/h de rajada máxima. Brutal.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Mar 2020 às 15:07)

Boa tarde,
Algum vento por vezes acompanhado por algumas rajadas mais fortes.
Estão 13,1ºC e 1017 HpA.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2020 às 15:25)

Bos tarde

Vento sustentado varia entre 30 e 50 Km/h, rajadas entre 60 e 70 Km/h. Valores difíceis de medir aqui nas ruas da zona alta da Póvoa dada a variabilidade na direcção e intensidade. Remoinhos de lixo que os munícipes resolveram deixar encostado aos contentores...

Do lado abrigado está-se bem, 13,8°C e 48%.

Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis ou mediocris. 
Um céu bonito, mas... nem pinga, prossegue a secagem dos solos com o vento a dar um grande contributo.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mar 2020 às 15:49)

Mas que ventania! Há algum tempo que não via uma nortada assim tão forte!!! 
Até agora, a rajada máxima foi de 50 km/h. Há coisas a voar na rua, desde pinhas a sacos do lixo.  

Devido ao vento, a temperatura não tem subido muito, estando agora nos 14,5ºC.


----------



## Tonton (16 Mar 2020 às 15:58)

Boas,
Por aqui ainda caíram uns 3 aguaceiros durante a manhã, mas mal deu para molhar o chão (duraram para aí 1 ou 2 minutos cada um)... 0,51mm acumulados na estação do Belas Clube de Campo.
O vento é que tem sido forte e feio aqui no alto!


----------



## RStorm (16 Mar 2020 às 15:58)

Boa Tarde

O dia de ontem foi maioritariamente soalheiro e primaveril, mas a partir do final da tarde houve uma mudança radical de tempo com céu nublado e rajadas de vento forte, fruto da passagem da "frente". Por aqui, que eu me tivesse apercebido, não choveu mas relataram-me que na zona leste do concelho (Pegões) caiu uma morrinha durante algum tempo.

Hoje sigo com boas abertas de sol e uma nortada agreste com rajadas intensas. Esta manhã era possível avistar algumas células no quadrante NW mas não conseguiram chegar cá. No entanto devem ter caído alguns pingos durante a madrugada, pois os carros estavam sujos de lama  

Para os próximos dias, tudo muito incerto ainda. Os modelos deram um valente corte na precipitação para esta zona,  mas no entanto não descarto que possamos vir a ter alguma chuva na quarta-feira. Uma coisa (acho que) é certa: vai chover por terras algarvias, o que já é bom  

No entanto há-que ter cautela com as variações bruscas de tempo que aí se avizinham e as gripalhadas, tendo em conta a situação que o país devido ao covid-19  

Ontem: *11,0ºC / 18,1ºC *
Hoje: *8,4ºC / 15,6ºC *

T. Atual: *14,2ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 26,8 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2020 às 17:01)

Nortada violenta.

Actualização: rajada máxima de 96 km/h!

No dia 12 foi aos 105 km/h.
Isto anda interessante, e ainda vou em Março...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2020 às 21:53)

Boas noites

Cá vai a lista top 10 rajada máxima no distrito de Lisboa/Leiria


*96 km/h*  Pai do Vento, Alcabideche (Cascais)
*90 km/h* Mucifal (Sintra)
*85 km/h * Santa Iria da Azoia (Vila Franca de Xira)
*84 km/h*  Cresmina,Guincho (Cascais)
*83 km/h*  São Bernardino (Peniche)
*80 km/h*  Sobral de Monte Agraço
*77 km/h * Silveira (Torres Vedras)
*77 km/h * Portela (Loures)
*74 km/h *Moinho do Pinheiro Manso (Torres Vedras)
*74 km/h* Arruda dos Vinhos

Como referi hoje foi um evento de nortada generalizado, e a localização dessas mesmas rajadas assim o demonstram.
De toda essa lista o valor que mais me surpreende é de longe o Mucifal, pois o clima junto à vertente norte da serra( e ainda para mais próximo da vale de Colares) é
de vento raramente intenso, portanto estamos a falar de uma rajada brutal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mar 2020 às 23:22)

Boa tarde,
Hoje foi um dia algo fresco, com céu limpo de manhã e algo nublado ao fim da tarde/noite.  
O vento soprou forte de norte durante todo o dia, e assim tem continuado, apesar de agora não ser tão forte. A rajada máxima foi de 50 km/h.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 15,6°C
Mín: 9,9°C
Rajada máxima: 50 km/h 

*Corroios*
Máx: 15,4°C
Mín: 10,3°C

Agora estão 12,1°C e céu nublado.


----------



## Candy (17 Mar 2020 às 01:27)

Boas

De passagem por aqui apenas para dizer que está um vendaval do caneco em Peniche! Vento forte com rajadas... Anda tudo no ar lá fora.
Está frio, não tenho ideia da temperatura lá fora, mas qd fui levar o lixo voltei gelada com a sensação de frio e do vento que até custa respirar! 

Este vento forte e frio, em Peniche, com as filas na rua à porta das lojas vai dar molho a muita maltinha. Ainda mais porque o inteligente que projectou a loja do continente de Peniche fê-lo com porta virada a norte, mesmo na marginal norte da península.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2020 às 01:36)

11,8ºC e 70% às 00h30.

Vento NE médio entre os 20 e os 40 Km/h, rajadas superiores mas curtas.

As bandas de precipitação (deve ser em geral fraca embora haja acumulados de vários milímetros, até 7 mm, em estações do interior junto à fronteira) dissipam-se ao aproximarem-se do litoral Oeste.












Durante a tarde, no pico do vento aqui na Póvoa, o céu estava assim:


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Mar 2020 às 09:24)

Bpm dia,
Está um dia bonito por estes lados,com muito sol no entanto algum vento.
A temperatura actual é de 11,5ºC e 1017 HpA, nem sobe nem desce.


----------



## Candy (17 Mar 2020 às 09:36)

Bom dia

Manhã solarenga, ainda com algum vento, em Peniche.
O vento acalmou muito! Em nada faz lembrar como esteve esta noite.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2020 às 14:20)

17ºC e algum vento
bem ao menos hoje vê se algo diferente... já que não acontece nada em termos de meteorologia, tirando vento e sol, céu por aqui está assim:


----------



## criz0r (17 Mar 2020 às 14:38)

Boa tarde,

No 1º dia de isolamento a trabalhar em casa, pela Cova da Piedade o frio vai aos poucos retirando-se após o vento já ter rodado para Leste.
Céu agora com maior nebulosidade e *17.0ºC* a disparar. 

Mantenham-se seguros e saudáveis!.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2020 às 15:10)

Boa tarde

Belo céu!

16,4°C
40%
ESE < 20 Km/h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Mar 2020 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou soalheiro e com céu limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir do final da manhã e dando origem a uma bela tarde convectiva... só é pena é não ter dado em nada  
O vento tem soprado com alguma intensidade do quadrante NE, apresentando-se temporariamente fraco durante a tarde. Resultado: humidade em declínio  

Extremos de hoje: *8,6ºC / 18,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *17,9ºC *
HR: 36% 
Vento: NE / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2020 às 17:45)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> O dia começou soalheiro e com céu limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir do final da manhã e dando origem a uma bela tarde convectiva... só é pena é não ter dado em nada
> O vento tem soprado com alguma intensidade do quadrante NE, apresentando-se temporariamente fraco durante a tarde. Resultado: humidade em declínio
> ...


A chuva ficou muito restrita ao Algarve, o que é bastante comum neste tipo de eventos. 

Por aqui ainda se vai vendo o sol, mas rapidamente volta a ficar nublado. Neste momento está céu nublado e estão 17,5°C.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2020 às 21:03)

A dinâmica da cobertura nebulosa, constituída nesta zona por Estratocumulus e Cumulus humilis ou mediocris, é evidenciada nestes dois time-lapses: a convecção é muito limitada e a circulação é rápida de ESE.



A imagem do satélite Aqua (varrimento entre as 14:10 e as 14:15) mostra a organização em bandas que passou por aqui:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2020 às 21:56)

Boa noite, 
Com exceção do vento ou do céu ter estado nublado quase todo o dia, na realidade não há mais nada para relatar do dia de hoje. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,3°C
Mín: 9,9°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,1°C
Mín: 10,2°C

Agora estão 14,4°C e céu nublado.  
Veremos se lá para sexta chove algo de jeito...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mar 2020 às 01:35)

Chuvada intensa e repentina em Camarate!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2020 às 01:55)

nota-se o céu nublado, está chuva a passar a sul


----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Mar 2020 às 09:08)

Bom dia,
Hoje está um dia com muito sol e algum calor .
A temperatura já está nos 15,7ºC e 1017 HpA .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mar 2020 às 09:37)

Bom dia, 
A noite foi "quente" e com alguma brisa de leste. A mínima foi de 12,7ºC na Charneca e de 13,0ºC em Corroios. 
Agora já estão 16,6ºC e o céu está bastante limpo, mas ainda sem as poeiras.


----------



## Tonton (18 Mar 2020 às 10:44)

Boas,
Mas que grande poeirada que vai já pelo ar... 
Está tudo com aquele ar baço e mortiço.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2020 às 10:56)

Boas

Por cá está forte lestada e 19 graus.
Raio do vento raramente larga esta terra. lol
Dia quente em perspectiva.
Venha depressa a chuva de Sexta-feira.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mar 2020 às 11:55)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Agora já estão 16,6ºC e o céu está bastante limpo, mas ainda sem as poeiras.


Falei demasiado cedo...

Céu totalmente esbranquiçado neste momento, com a temperatura já a subir em grande. Estão neste momento 20,9ºC. 
Até parece que estamos no deserto...


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2020 às 13:11)

23.5ºC com as tais poeiras céu esbranquiçado


----------



## Tonton (18 Mar 2020 às 17:21)

As poeiras são em grande quantidade, é uma bruma densa... e quente.

Mas, malta, por favor, #FiquemEmCasaPorra!!!  

Imagem da webcam do passeio de Santo Amaro de Oeiras há pouco:


----------



## RStorm (18 Mar 2020 às 17:54)

Boa Tarde

Ontem à noite, o vento rodou para leste e com ele lá veio o "calor" e a poeirada 
O dia de hoje apresentou-se com céu esbranquiçado e algumas nuvens altas. Durante a tarde, ainda surgiram alguns cumulus mas rapidamente se dissiparam.

Os carros estavam todos sujos de lama esta manhã, penso que tenha sido daquelas células que passaram no inicio da madrugada, mas não dei por nada...

Extremos de hoje: *11,8ºC / 23,4ºC 
*
T. Atual: *22,5ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (18 Mar 2020 às 18:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A chuva ficou muito restrita ao Algarve, o que é bastante comum neste tipo de eventos.
> 
> Por aqui ainda se vai vendo o sol, mas rapidamente volta a ficar nublado. Neste momento está céu nublado e estão 17,5°C.


As previsões já não eram muito animadoras para estas bandas, mas ainda assim esperava um ou outro aguaceiro mas nada... Durante a madrugada devem ter caído alguns pingos, mas só foram bons para sujarem os carros 
Mas pronto, o que interessa é que choveu bem no Algarve e isso já é muito bom


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mar 2020 às 20:15)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia quente, que começou com céu limpo e acabou poeirento. A máxima foi acima de 23°C, tal como o previsto.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,8°C
Mín: 12,9°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 22,7°C
Mín: 13,2°C

Agora estão 18,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2020 às 00:35)

Dia abafado e de céu esbranquiçado pela carga de poeiras do Sahara.

Pouca ou nenhuma nebulosidade, movimento das nuvens altas de ENE.


Em alguns locais registei temperaturas entre os 23ºC e os 24ºC, sempre à sombra, mas a mais fiável será os 21,7ºC em local mais exposto ao vento e sem receber radiação reflectida dos prédios.
HR à volta dos 47%
Vento Leste até 20 Km/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2020 às 10:40)

Bom dia!
Céu ainda mais poeirento que ontem:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2020 às 11:01)

Bom dia,
Hoje o dia nasceu muito estranho... Parece que está céu nublado, mas ao mesmo tempo veem-se raios do sol e não se vê nenhuma nuvem. 

É a maldita da poeira africana. Poeira essa que tem vindo a diminuir a temperatura.  Estão, neste momento, 18,1ºC, quando ontem já estavam 20ºC por esta hora.


----------



## Tonton (19 Mar 2020 às 11:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Hoje o dia nasceu muito estranho... Parece que está céu nublado, mas ao mesmo tempo veem-se raios do sol e não se vê nenhuma nuvem.
> 
> É a maldita da poeira africana. Poeira essa que tem vindo a diminuir a temperatura.  Estão, neste momento, 18,1ºC, quando ontem já estavam 20ºC por esta hora.



Também há umas núvens altas à mistura...


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2020 às 11:54)

hoje é tanta poeira que só descobri que está umas nuvens altas quando fui ver as imagens satélite, 19.4ºC

entretanto para amanhã IPMA meteu distrito Santarém aviso amarelo devido à precipitação


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (19 Mar 2020 às 12:20)

Bom dia, bela poeira, mas nota-se que existe nuvens altas no ceu, felizmente que para amanhã regressa chuva finalmente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2020 às 12:29)

david 6 disse:


> hoje é tanta poeira que só descobri que está umas nuvens altas quando fui ver as imagens satélite, 19.4ºC
> 
> entretanto para amanhã IPMA meteu distrito Santarém aviso amarelo devido à precipitação


Sim, também só acabei por descobrir que estavam nuvens altas quando as vi nas imagens de satélite. 
É também por essa razão que a temperatura não tem subido tanto como o previsto. A máxima para hoje, supostamente, era de 23ºC por volta da uma, mas a temperatura ainda segue nos 19,6ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2020 às 12:35)

*Comparação de temperaturas (na minha estação)*
Ontem:





Hoje:


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2020 às 12:44)

consigo agora ver essas nuvens altas, dá para destingir um pouco, 20.7ºC, é de estar atento nesta zona que alguns modelos até metem uma probabilidade de surpresa


----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2020 às 15:13)

Boa tarde

Nuvens altas mal visíveis através da grande carga de poeiras.
Situação dos solos é semelhante à de Verão por aqui. As formigas preparam-se para a chuva, hoje há grandes auto-estradas de formigueiros e aproveitam as rachas da secura.

20,3°C
43%
Leste < 5 Km/h

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2020 às 16:35)

A frente em aproximação vai despejar uma boa massa de ar frio pós-frontal contra esta circulação pesada de poeiras e ar relativamente quente e seco.
Os maiores acumulados serão no interior, a julgar pelo modelado pelo GFS e ECM.

Algumas pequenas nuvens baixas cumuliformes apareceram há pouco, sem qualquer expressão. Ar parado nesta altura.












Imagem pelo satélite Terra, combinada de duas passagens à volta das 10:44 (oriental) e 12:21 (ocidental):







Satélite Suomi, 12:45


----------



## RStorm (19 Mar 2020 às 17:24)

Boa Tarde

Bela poeirada hoje, se não se olhasse com maior atenção para o céu nem se percebia que também haviam algumas nuvens altas  De resto foi mais um dia soalheiro e bastante ameno, mas não tanto como previsto graças à carga das ditas poeiras...
O vento continua a soprar de leste em modo brisa, mas já se nota um aumento de humidade.

Venha mas é a chuva de amanhã, que promete ser um dia algo generoso  Se possível, venha também umas trovoadas para entreter o pessoal que está em casa de quarentena  

Extremos de hoje: *12,0ºC / 20,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *19,5ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2020 às 17:54)

"Sopa" de poeiras e nuvens altas, agora vistas do IC2 Bobadela.
19°C no termômetro do carro.

Foto mais tarde.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mar 2020 às 18:28)

O dia de hoje resume-se a um cenário sem cor, com o céu poeirento e com algumas nuvens altas a tapar a luz directa do Sol.

É bom que as poeiras desandem, senão amanhã devemos ter _chuva de lama_.




IMG_8903 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2020 às 20:03)

Estes últimos 3 dias, foram bem frescos, e com vento moderado, só ontem e hoje é que o sol espreitou, mas logo as nuvens o encobriram.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2020 às 22:19)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo, mas bem poeirento e acompanhado de nuvens altas que nem sequer se viam. A temperatura não subiu tanto como o previsto, ficando-se pelos 21°C na Charneca e 22°C em Corroios.  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,2°C
Mín: 12,9°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,8°C
Mín: 13,3°C

Agora estão 14,0°C e céu limpo. Não tarda muito começará a chover, e algo me diz que as primeiras chuvas do dia serão de lama.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 01:58)

Acabei de ir ver as imagens de radar e fui apanhado de surpresa


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 02:03)

TROVOADA!!! AQUI


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 02:05)

começa a chover um pouco


----------



## dahon (20 Mar 2020 às 02:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acabei de ir ver as imagens de radar e fui apanhado de surpresa



É um bom ponto de partida.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 02:09)

chuvada!!!  saudades que tinha


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 02:11)

Relâmpagos visíveis para És-nordeste


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 02:15)

deixei de ouvir trovões por enquanto, pelo menos aqui em cima, ainda deu para ver uns relâmpagos 

entretanto a chuva continua  e vou me deitar ao som dela  o acumulado já vai subindo sigo com *1.6mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 02:16)

O surgimento repentino das ditas cujas. Incrível como no espaço de 15-20 minutos passamos de "nada" a ecos amarelos.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 02:30)

Já deitado a chuva acalmou mais apesar de ainda cair uma fraca mas voltei a ouvir trovões


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2020 às 02:34)

A convecção não está a dar-se mal com as poeiras, aqui há veículos cobertos de pingos de lama.
Ao poente foi assim:











Há uma hora atrás as células começavam a disseminavar-se na lezíria do Tejo e progridem para NNE. Nascem mais na península de Setúbal:









A descarga mais forte até agora foi esta, 76 kA:






EDIT: mais forte há 10 minutos: 100 kA





13,5ºC
78%
WSW,  8 a 15 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 02:44)

Trovões potentes neste momento um ou outro faz tremer a janela, a chuva voltou a aumentar intensidade


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 02:46)

Trovões constantes e chuva forte agora


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2020 às 02:53)

david 6 disse:


> Trovões potentes neste momento um ou outro faz tremer a janela, a chuva voltou a aumentar intensidade





david 6 disse:


> Trovões constantes e chuva forte agora



Visíveis os relâmpagos aqui da Póvoa, mas muito longínquos e toldados pela chuva ou poeira.
Ainda não chove aqui.






Há registo de várias "bombas" aí perto, esta foi uma delas:





Eco roxo passou perto de Coruche:





Esta foi a mais forte até ao momento:


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2020 às 04:07)

Cada vez mais descargas fortes à medida que as células progridem para NNE:






Três estações da RLC registaram a precipitação da passagem das células:





A frente fria está perto do litoral mas progride lentamente










Começou a Primavera astronómica hoje, às 3h50.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 04:13)

E acordei, parece está a acontecer o fim do mundo lá fora


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 04:17)

Shiiii e lá vem o granizo pelo barulho no telhado, dilúvio de chuva acompanhado de trovoada intensa


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Mar 2020 às 05:58)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui por Almada, céu coberto de nuvens altas. Vamos ver o que o dia de hoje nos reserva em termos meteorológicos.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Mar 2020 às 06:12)

Saudades de ouvir umas destas


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2020 às 07:52)

Bom dia,

Até agora apenas vento, chuva que se veja, nada... Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva o dia, o radar não dá muitas esperanças por enquanto, é aguardar...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2020 às 07:54)

Bom dia. Sortudos  os que não dormiram bem por causa da chuva e trovoada. Por aqui nem um pingo.


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2020 às 08:47)

Já chove fraco , a partir de agora veremos o que choverá hoje (espero que muito ).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 09:34)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui também já chove desde as nove. O acumulado segue nos 0,3 mm. 
Se tudo correr como o previsto, a frente que está agora a entrar pelo Oeste irá embater na massa de ar quente no Interior e, portanto, aumentará de intensidade por lá. Até agora, o AROME tem vindo a acertar no dia de hoje...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 09:50)

Vai chovendo certinho por aqui 

Não espero grandes acumulados para hoje, mas desde que chova bem nos locais onde a chuva mais é necessária, já fico contente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 10:01)

Por aqui o acumulado já segue nos 0,8 mm. 
Chuvisco certinho e persistente desde as 9. No entanto, não acho que deva acumular mais de 2 mm hoje...


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Mar 2020 às 10:36)

Bom dia,
Hoje arrefeceu, e chove .
A temperatura é de 12,3ºC e e PA desceu para 1012 .


----------



## Tufao André (20 Mar 2020 às 10:36)

Bom dia malta!

O dia acordou bem diferente dos ultimos dias!! Cinzentão, vão caindo uns aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes e certinhos, vento fraco e descida considerável da temperatura... 
Não tenho como medir a quantidade de precipitação aqui, mas está tudo bem encharcado, portanto diria que ja deve ir nos 4/5 mm.
Neste momento chove fraco e estão apenas 12ºC!! 

E a frente em si ainda nem chegou... Não se espera chuva muito intensa pra estas bandas, mas já deve dar uns acumulados razoaveis dada a progressão lenta da frente e das celulas associadas!


----------



## srr (20 Mar 2020 às 10:39)

13 mm , por Abrantes - Bem bom


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Mar 2020 às 10:42)

Bom dia pessoal,

Tenho andado afastado do fórum , mas finalmente em casa  por tempo indeterminado com toda a família para nos protegermos, e proteger os outros! Isto de ter a mulher a trabalhar dentro de um hospital nesta fase, acreditem que não é nada fácil! 

---------------------------

Por cá vai chovendo certinho, e toda a animação nocturna passou a Leste! Agora vamos lá ver o chove nós próximos dias   Acumulado segue nos 2.1mm , já lavou o pó do pinheiro 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (20 Mar 2020 às 11:22)

Volta a chover com mais intensidade agora!!!  Saudades destes dias assim...


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 11:53)

*19.2mm *
vai chuviscando


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 11:55)

david 6 disse:


> *19.2mm *
> vai chuviscando



passou a chuva moderada


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2020 às 12:04)

Por cá começou a cair uns aguaceiros, por volta das 3 da manhã, e que falta que fazia já neste momento, pois ainda foi uma boa rega.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 12:45)

Por aqui a manhã foi molhada... Durante três horas não parou de morrinhar, acumulando 1,5 mm por aqui.  
Entretanto a chuva parou e está bem fresco lá fora. A temperatura, neste momento, é de 13,5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2020 às 12:49)

Acabou de cair mais uns aguaceiros moderados, que logo passsaram a aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Mar 2020 às 12:54)

Após uma pausa na chuva durante alguns momentos, com alguns raios de sol a conseguirem romper, volta a chover fraco. Lá vai acumulando devagar e já ajuda a limpar o pó acumulado nestes dias...

Para leste e sul, a coisa está negra!!   A ver o que reserva a tarde...


----------



## jamestorm (20 Mar 2020 às 13:46)

6mm por aqui, nada mau
continua a chover..


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 13:48)

não para de chover  *22mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 14:12)

Céu escuro para leste. Por agora não chove.




IMG_8906-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2020 às 14:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Tenho andado afastado do fórum , mas finalmente em casa  por tempo indeterminado com toda a família para nos protegermos, e proteger os outros! Isto de ter a mulher a trabalhar dentro de um hospital nesta fase, acreditem que não é nada fácil!
> 
> ...


Sei bem o que isso é... Não é o mesmo, mas também estou na linha frente, estando agora a trabalhar na mesma na parte administrativa mas num supermercado. Sei bem o que isso é, aparece de tudo, esquecem-se muitas vezes que damos o litro para os servir com tudo o que necessitam.

Até agora muito pouco no que toca a chuva, vamos ver... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (20 Mar 2020 às 14:16)

Chove com intensidade na Figueira


----------



## Microburst (20 Mar 2020 às 14:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Céu escuro para leste. Por agora não chove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Visto aqui do Feijó o céu para E/SE parece bastante ameaçador, mas vendo a trajectória pelo satélite parece que uma vez mais o escudo da AML está ligado. 

Como já disse e bem o meu vizinho da Charneca e Corroios, prosseguem a espaços os aguaceiros fracos - ao menos o carro já está lavado -, e a temperatura desceu consideravelmente embora na minha opinião as casas permaneçam algo quentes.

Dados actuais: 
Temp: 13,2ºC
HR: 81%
PA: 1012hpa
Prec: 1,1mm


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (20 Mar 2020 às 15:34)

Boa tarde, mas que linda madrugada saudades que tinha disto, belos trovões e relâmpagos, tive um rain rate de 65mm/h, o acmulado de hoje vai em 14mm belo dia de inverno eheheh.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Mar 2020 às 15:50)

Boa tarde chove moderado a forte com algumas pausas  desde  a madrugada( bela rega!!) ,também se nota bem a descida das temperaturas.
Cuidem-se!!!!!
Fiquem em casa


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (20 Mar 2020 às 15:52)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde chove moderado a forte com algumas pausas  desde  a madrugada( bela rega!!) ,também se nota bem a descida das temperaturas.
> Cuidem-se!!!!!
> Fiquem em casa


 Aqueles que podem eu no meu caso tenho de trabalhar num posto de combustivel, ainda hoje foram lá Coreanos


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 15:57)

chuva não para, apesar de fraquinha agora mas parece vir ai melhor à tarde, o acumulado vai subindo lentamente *24.4mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 16:03)

Há cerca de 1h a vista para nordeste era bem interessante. Deixo aqui duas fotos panorâmicas, uma encurtada e a outra completa 




IMG_8943-HDR-Pano-3 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8943-HDR-Pano-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2020 às 16:07)

Boa tarde,

Situações de instabilidade mostram-se cada vez mais uma utopia por aqui.
Apenas *2mm* acumulados e um tombo abissal da máxima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2020 às 16:40)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, de forma interrupta, desde as 12:30.


----------



## Microburst (20 Mar 2020 às 16:46)

Céu pouco nublado neste momento em Almada, com todo o quadrante Leste muito carregado.

A temperatura, humidade, pressão atmosférica e precipitação acumulada mantém-se idênticas desde a última vez, a claridade é condizente com o famoso "sol de trovoada".


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 17:20)

Por aqui ainda caiu um aguaceiro há cerca de hora e meia, acumulando mais 0,5 mm. O acumulado segue, portanto, nos 2 mm, e não deverá chover mais hoje. Entretanto já está céu pouco nublado e sol.  
Isto é claramente preocupante para a zona... O acumulado registado neste ano hidrológico neste momento por aqui é inferior ao de 2019 e parecido ao acumulado que tinha no ano hidrológico 2004/2005. Os solos estão a ficar completamente secos e as ervas estão a secar o que, nesta altura, é completamente anormal, ainda por cima numa das regiões mais húmidas da Margem Sul (aconselho uma leitura ao tópico que fiz sobre o assunto  ). 
A zona onde vivo é uma das zonas com maior capacidade hídrica do país e o acesso aos recursos hídricos é bem regulado, mas mesmo assim a coisa pode virar para o torto. Em 2017, por exemplo, os aquíferos estiveram muito em baixo, tanto que Almada teve que diminuir o caudal durante oito dias a meio de novembro. 

Bom bom era termos umas belas frentes que viessem de norte com instabilidade, chuva contínua durante horas e frio, mas não vejo isso a acontecer desde 29 de novembro de 2018. Saudades de 2010 e 2014...


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2020 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde
Bela rega, até que enfim *9 mm *acumulados até agora  
Chuva fraca a moderada, por vezes persistentes, durante praticamente todo o dia. Pelas 4h da manhã, ouviu-se alguns "petardos" longínquos, provavelmente oriundos da célula que o nosso membro @david 6 relatou  
Neste momento não chove e o céu está a começar a abrir a oeste. Sensação bem fresquinha 

T. Atual: *12,4ºC*
HR: 93% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## lordmag95 (20 Mar 2020 às 17:22)

Vista para Norte Almada







Que continue a chover!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 17:53)

Que vista fantástica para leste há pouco  Daqui a pouco já passo as fotos para o computador e coloco-as aqui.

Entretanto o céu por aqui já abriu um pouco e tivemos uns minutos de Sol, que já se escondeu novamente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 18:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que vista fantástica para leste há pouco  Daqui a pouco já passo as fotos para o computador e coloco-as aqui.
> 
> Entretanto o céu por aqui já abriu um pouco e tivemos uns minutos de Sol, que já se escondeu novamente.


Que sorte tu tens aí por Loures... 
Esta tarde, por aqui, tem sido completamente primaveril. O céu limpou completamente e já nem sequer se notam as nuvens a leste. Veem-se umas coisas e pouco mais. Mas que dia mais tormentoso...  

Aliás, nem sequer está muito frio: está um tempo bem agradável, com 14°C e vento praticamente nulo. Daqui a nada ainda saio de casa para dar uma volta e fotografar um pouco.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2020 às 18:32)

para fechar o dia






ainda chove fraco


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (20 Mar 2020 às 19:07)

Mas que bela rega finalmente sim senhor, 16.4mm e ainda chove fraco.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2020 às 19:10)

Santa Iria de Azoia

12,4°C
74%

Calma 0 Km/h

Aqui na Póvoa todo o dia só houve chuva fraca, talvez 1 a 2 mm no acumulado total.

Fotos mais logo.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 19:15)

Como já tinha prometido, aqui estão as fotografias deste final de dia após a "tempestade". 
Assim estava a floresta por volta das 18:00: 









Vistas do pôr-do-sol: 









Apesar de ser uma região bastante húmida, a secura dos solos é tremenda, como se pode verificar nesta imagem. 





A água não corre nesta ribeira desde janeiro de 2019. Entretanto, em dezembro e janeiro, ainda correu um fiozinho de água, agora totalmente eutrofizado. 









Não entendo como é que há gente que diz mal da Margem Sul. Ter uma floresta cheia de vida animal (vi uma ave mesmo a passar em frente de mim, uma lebre e um lagarto em apenas dez minutos, já para não falar dos cânticos das aves) ao lado de casa é um luxo enorme, muito maior que estar em Cascais ou Sintra. 









No fim do carreiro há uma clareira com uma série de hortas. Dá para ver, muito ao longe, a suposta "tempestade". 




______________________________
E pronto, assim termina o dia, com 12,3ºC e céu limpo. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 15,2ºC
Mín: 11,9ºC (???)
Prec: 2 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 15,4ºC
Mín: 12,1ºC (???)


----------



## Microburst (20 Mar 2020 às 19:28)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom bom era termos umas belas frentes que viessem de norte com instabilidade, chuva contínua durante horas e frio, mas não vejo isso a acontecer desde 29 de novembro de 2018. Saudades de 2010 e 2014...



E um ano instável e carregadinho de trovoadas como foi 2011, por exemplo. 

Bom, mas como isto não é o muro das lamentações, vamos ao que interessa; pelo Feijó neste momento céu pouco nublado ou limpo, mais fresco com 12,6ºC, HR 75%, PA 1011hpa e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.

Há cerca de uma hora atrás a S/SO o panorama parecia interessante, contudo não estou a ver dar em nada.


----------



## srr (20 Mar 2020 às 19:44)

Abrantes 24mm - Muito bom

Agora chove fraco, mas persistente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 19:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que vista fantástica para leste há pouco  Daqui a pouco já passo as fotos para o computador e coloco-as aqui.
> 
> Entretanto o céu por aqui já abriu um pouco e tivemos uns minutos de Sol, que já se escondeu novamente.



Aqui ficam as ditas, depois de muito batalhar com o computador  Ainda estou a tratar de uns vídeos que quando estiverem prontos irei partilhá-los aqui também.

O cenário quando estas fotografias foram tiradas era magnífico. Uma enorme escuridão ao longe, para leste, mas com algumas nuvens iluminadas pelo Sol, originando um contraste fantástico. Tentei reproduzir o melhor que pude o cenário tal como era ao vivo.




IMG_8995-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8995-HDR-Pano-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Aqui já sem o Sol a bater nos prédios (panorâmica de 3 fotografias verticais).




IMG_9030-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 20:32)

Aqui fica um time-lapse feito desde sensivelmente as 14h até às 18h. Pena não ter nenhum local onde possa pousar a gopro virada a leste, teria sido muito mais proveitoso.

A meio há ali um corte mal feito, mas também ninguém morre.


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2020 às 21:00)

Fiasco, não há outra palavra...

10.9°C, 1010 hPa e 1.2 mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 21:22)

Algo que me chamou bastante à atenção foi esta "chaminé". Não me parece que seja fumo, parece mesmo que a nuvem se estava a formar ali a muito baixa altitude.

O vídeo foi acelerado a 400% para se perceber melhor, mas a velocidade a que o fenómeno ocorria era bastante rápido, rápido o suficiente para eu notar à vista desarmada e a uma distância considerável.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2020 às 21:37)

Boa noite,

Dia de Equinócio da Primavera com condições meteorológicas completamente distintas das que tivemos nos últimos tempos.

Manhã e parte da tarde com alguma chuva rendeu um acumulado 5.33 mm, nada mau tendo em conta os registos obtidos nas redondezas. Boas abertas ao final do dia nomeadamente no quadrante oeste, em contraposição ao quadrante oposto completamente escuro como breu.

A máxima deu um belo tombo como seria expectável, 15.7ºC, sendo registada após as 18h.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de WSW, e 12,3ºC (a mínima será feita até à meia noite).

EDIT: mínima de 11.3ºC


#Corona #BeSafe


----------



## DaniFR (20 Mar 2020 às 23:45)

38,6mm 

Bela rega. Fazia muita falta, principalmente para assentar a poeira que andava no ar e o pólen.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2020 às 23:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algo que me chamou bastante à atenção foi esta "chaminé". Não me parece que seja fumo, parece mesmo que a nuvem se estava a formar ali a muito baixa altitude.
> 
> O vídeo foi acelerado a 400% para se perceber melhor, mas a velocidade a que o fenómeno ocorria era bastante rápido, rápido o suficiente para eu notar à vista desarmada e a uma distância considerável.



Qual é hora/minuto desta filmagem? Isto foi perto da Póvoa onde eu estava, observei algumas vezes turbulência suficiente para corresponder a isto. Tenho várias filmagens.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2020 às 00:26)

acumulado final do dia foi *26.8mm *
tudo tranquilo agora e *6.7ºC*


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 00:44)

david 6 disse:


> acumulado final do dia foi *26.8mm *
> tudo tranquilo agora e *6.7ºC*



Saiu-te a lotaria de madrugada, diga-se em abono da verdade. 

____________________

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco, mas deu para acumular as primeiras décimas de milímetro do dia, 0.25mm. 

Alguns aguaceiros a caminho vindos de SW.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2020 às 01:19)

Mammatus disse:


> Saiu-te a lotaria de madrugada, diga-se em abono da verdade.
> 
> ____________________
> 
> ...



pois foi, a madrugada ajudou a maior parte, onde tudo começou logo com trovoadas, nasceram todas aqui no sul do ribatejo, desde a 1ª trovoada que nasceu que tive a acumular


entretanto temperatura já vai subindo 7.5ºC, chegou aos 5.9ºC, provavelmente devido à aproximação dos aguaceiros


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2020 às 02:44)

4.8°C


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2020 às 03:20)

Às 2h:
9,7ºC
85%

Vento Oeste inferior a 5 Km/h

Situação depressionária complexa sobre a península:
















Os aguaceiros pós-frontais são dispersos e de difícil previsão de evolução. Para a RLC parecem muito pontuais as possibilidades de precipitação nas próximas horas:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2020 às 04:57)

O primeiro dia de Primavera é a volta do Inverno, ou quase.

Três time-lapse em 4K.
Logo após a passagem da frente fria, fluxo nos níveis médio e alto, de Sul, vista na Póvoa de Santa Iria, ainda com alguns pingos de chuva fraca:

Vista Norte/Zenital. Imediato pós-frontal com turbulência na base de células pouco volumosas, vários ventos cruzados e turbilhões, sem precipitação:

Final do dia, massa de ar fria pós-frontal a empurrar os restos da frente. Fluxos opostos nos níveis baixo e médio/alto. Vista NNW no miradouro da Salvação (Santa Iria):

E agora está assim, com a frente fria enrolada a rodar em torno de si mesma e convertendo um troço a norte em frente quente. Retorno do ar tropical ?


----------



## Tonton (21 Mar 2020 às 10:15)

Boas,
Grandes torres povoam o céu, com algumas abertas de sol, mas o ar está fresco: o meu auriol martca 13ºC e a estação do Belas Clube de Campo regista 12,1ºC.


----------



## Tonton (21 Mar 2020 às 10:27)

Estive a observar e as núvens estão-se a desfazer...

Fruto do ar seco ainda em circulação em altitude, imagem de Vapor de Àgua:


----------



## VimDePantufas (21 Mar 2020 às 10:30)

Bom dia,
Hoje por aqui acordámos com o dia mais limpo, sol e nuvens.
Por agora a temperatura já é de 15,7ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1008 .


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Mar 2020 às 11:01)

Bom dia, já se notam alguns aguaceiros aqui á volta veremos como vai ser a tarde espero que venha animação.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Mar 2020 às 11:06)

Bom dia!!
O dia começou com sol, mas rapidamente ficou cinzento e já cai o primeiro aguaceiro, ainda fraco, mas com pingas grossas há algum tempo. Tudo muito escuro à volta!
Está frio, apenas 13°C e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2020 às 11:09)

Bom dia!

Pelo Cacém viu-se granizo há pouco, em razoável quantidade. A trazer uma certa sensação de _limpeza_, nesta dura fase em que vivemos.












10ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2020 às 11:12)

Boas,

Captei essa célula desde Alcabideche


----------



## RStorm (21 Mar 2020 às 11:14)

Bom dia

Ontem não voltou a chover mais e o céu limpou gradualmente.
Hoje o dia acordou com céu pouco nublado, mas neste momento já estão a começar a nascer algumas células nos arredores. Está-se a compor uma tarde animada  

T. Atual: *12,2ºC *
HR: 69%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Mar 2020 às 11:15)

Alguma convecção local na zona da Grande Lisboa/ Margem Sul, o que torna possível algumas surpresas interessantes caso as células desenvolvam! Aguaceiro moderado a forte na zona alta de Sesimbra já faz uns bons minutos. Parece estar algo estacionário!

PS: A imagem de radar está interessantíssima. É facilmente identificável o núcleo da depressão sobre o Alentejo, mais especificamente sobre Aljustrel. E com muita convexão no centro associada, quase parece um SCM com rotação!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2020 às 11:22)

Bom dia,
De madrugada ainda acumulei 0,3 mm, fruto dum aguaceiro matinal. 
Agora estão 12,5°C e céu limpo. Têm-se formado muitas células à volta, mas veremos se chega algo aqui.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Mar 2020 às 11:22)

Continua a chover por aqui, agora com mais intensidade!! 
Parece que as células estão algo estacionadas nesta zona, o céu está negro para Oeste...


----------



## Microburst (21 Mar 2020 às 11:26)

Bom dia. Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado, se bem que curto pelo Feijó. Olhando neste momento para o céu é notória a formação de células e consequente instabilidade.

(Vista para N/NO)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2020 às 11:27)

Céu bastante escuro para norte e oeste. Por aqui brilha o Sol e sem chuva.

Não pensei que houvessem desenvolvimentos tão cedo, portanto só há 1h coloquei a gopro a recarregar


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2020 às 11:30)

por aqui tranquilo vê se um aguaceiro a sul e umas torres a crescer norte e muito próximo daqui, veremos o que dá


----------



## Microburst (21 Mar 2020 às 11:33)

Células a desenvolverem-se bastante bem diria eu. 

NO





N






P.S. Pelas imagens de satélite parece que o centro da depressão está precisamente sobre a AML neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2020 às 11:37)

Aguaceiro bem intenso 
4 mm e a somar


----------



## Tonton (21 Mar 2020 às 11:40)

Chuvada razoável aqui com descida da temperatura para a casa dos 10ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Mar 2020 às 11:44)

Também chove bem por Azeitao  3.3mm , ontem rendeu 6.9mm! Temperatura a descer , e a HR a subir 

Tatual: 11.2°c , 74% HR

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2020 às 12:35)

Por aqui nada de chuva... Interessante, este ano a chuva não gosta da minha zona. 

No entanto, o céu está muito nublado, mas não deve cair nada vendo pelo radar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2020 às 12:37)

Este final de manhã segue com céu parcialmente nublado, e com uma temperatura amena.


----------



## lordmag95 (21 Mar 2020 às 12:48)

Chuva ligeira a moderada aqui pela Sobreda, Almada nos ultimos 30min!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 12:55)

Boa tarde

Foto tirada há pouco quando fui com o cão à rua (a única situação em que quebro a ordem de isolamento caseiro). 







Céu bonito associado a um aguaceiro a WSW daqui.

13.8ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2020 às 13:47)

lordmag95 disse:


> Chuva ligeira a moderada aqui pela Sobreda, Almada nos ultimos 30min!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Por aqui também choveu bastante há pouco. Não percebo como é que a estação não acumulou nada, mas hoje parece estar a dar problemas... 

Felizmente tenho uma estação NETATMO na Quinta da Queimada, não muito longe daqui. Segue com 0,5 mm neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2020 às 13:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Céu bastante escuro para norte e oeste. Por aqui brilha o Sol e sem chuva.
> 
> Não pensei que houvessem desenvolvimentos tão cedo, portanto só há 1h coloquei a gopro a recarregar



Ainda consegui fazer um pequeno time-lapse, mas já não apanhei o céu tão interessante como estava uns momentos antes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2020 às 15:25)

O sol começa neste momento a "ganhar" força ás nuvens, e vem já bem quente.
É bem vísivel toda a instabilidade que está neste momento sobre a zona do ribatejo, desde o Cartaxo, até á Chamusca.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 15:36)

O sol é rei e senhor por estas bandas, e ambiente a aquecer, 16.6ºC.
A instabilidade está centrada a leste da Península de Setúbal.








Pedro1993 disse:


> O sol começa neste momento a "ganhar" força ás nuvens, e vem já bem quente.
> É bem vísivel toda a instabilidade que está neste momento sobre a zona do ribatejo, desde o Cartaxo, até á Chamusca.



Com efeito, ecos amarelos/laranja ali para os lados do Cartaxo.
Em Coruche a coisa também deve estar animada.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2020 às 15:37)

olha a rotundaaaa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2020 às 15:41)

Por aqui ainda choveu bem durante algum tempo. O acumulado segue nos 1,8 mm.  
Agora já está sol. Veremos se vem mais alguma coisa para aqui...


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 15:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por aqui ainda choveu bem durante algum tempo. O acumulado segue nos 1,8 mm.
> Agora já está sol. Veremos se vem mais alguma coisa para aqui...



Aqui apenas 0.51 mm.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2020 às 16:01)




----------



## RStorm (21 Mar 2020 às 16:30)

Céu bastante interessante e medonho a leste 
Nada de chuva até agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2020 às 16:34)

Por aqui acabou de cair uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, com pingos bem grossos, e ainda durou uns 20 minutos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2020 às 17:03)

Finalmente começa a chover por aqui, depois de sensivelmente 2h no telhado a acompanhar os desenvolvimentos.

Não chove muito, mas as pingas são bastante grossas, típicas de situações convectivas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2020 às 17:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Finalmente começa a chover por aqui, depois de sensivelmente 2h no telhado a acompanhar os desenvolvimentos.
> 
> Não chove muito, mas as pingas são bastante grossas, típicas de situações convectivas



Já parou, foi curtinho. Lá vou eu de novo lá para cima


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 17:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não chove muito, mas as *pingas são bastante grossas*, típicas de situações convectivas



Eu já tinha me questionado sobre isso, qual é a explicação?


----------



## Tufao André (21 Mar 2020 às 17:20)

Boa tarde malta!
Os aguaceiros de manhã quase estacionários duraram até às 13h, variando a sua intensidade, mas sem trovoada ou granizo.
Após uma pausa grande sem chuva, volta a aproximar-se instabilidade desta vez de N/NE! 
Ainda não chove, mas está muito escuro e já vejo cortinas intensas de chuva... A ver no que vai dar!!

EDIT: Acho que acabei de ouvir um trovão longínquo!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2020 às 17:22)

Boa tarde!
Cenário a compor-se a NE daqui (Carnaxide):


----------



## Microburst (21 Mar 2020 às 17:27)

Fotogénica célula sobre Lisboa por esta altura.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 17:27)

A instabilidade a NNE de Lisboa tem vindo a aproximar-se da capital.
O outro foco de instabilidade, desta feita a leste daqui, parece estar em processo de dissipação.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2020 às 17:39)

nem vou comentar.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Mar 2020 às 17:51)

Já começam a cair uns pingos grossos e o vento intensifica com a aproximação dos aguaceiros. O grosso continua a norte e nordeste daqui


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Mar 2020 às 18:08)

Boa tarde cai neste momento um aguaceiro moderado a forte por esta não estava ´espera.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Mar 2020 às 18:32)

Vista para Leste à cerca de 10 minutos 

Vamos todos  ficar  bem 












Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Mar 2020 às 18:56)

Já passou a célula , nada de trovoada, mas  mais 3mm no  pluviômetro, acumulado segue nos 6.1 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 19:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já passou a célula , nada de trovoada, mas  mais 3mm no  pluviômetro, acumulado segue nos 6.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tiveste mais sorte do que eu.
Vista para oeste, ambiente sereno e desfile de células em avançado estado de dissipação.






P.S.: bonita essa figueira


----------



## bandevelugo (21 Mar 2020 às 19:51)

Só para não nos esquecermos que hoje é o dia da Árvore (21 de março), ninguém lhes liga, ao menos levaram uma boa rega... (Parque de Monsanto e A5, à tarde)


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Mar 2020 às 21:28)

Boa noite, hoje esperava uma bela tarde animada mas foi uma desilusão, apenas 1.6mm e vá lá.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2020 às 21:44)

Deixo aqui uma compilação de vários time-lapses que gravei ao longo do dia  Juntei o vídeo que postei ao início da tarde.

Amanhã a ver se consigo tratar das fotos, vai ser difícil seleccionar apenas algumas para postar


----------



## windchill (21 Mar 2020 às 21:49)

Dia com um céu fotogénico, que culminou com este arco-íris da esperança....


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2020 às 22:11)

Excelentes fotos, Nuno! 

O tal aguaceiro que o nosso colega Ricardo Carvalho reportou.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2020 às 22:16)

Boas, 

Por cá rendeu 8 mm.
Foi bom para assentar o pó e pouco mais.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Mar 2020 às 23:46)

Mammatus disse:


> Tiveste mais sorte do que eu.
> Vista para oeste, ambiente sereno e desfile de células em avançado estado de dissipação.
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado, quando quiseres figos já sabes!, a malta cá de casa não liga muito  Fotos fantásticas como sempre Nuno 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2020 às 00:53)

Boa noite,
Bem, há algum tempo que já não estávamos habituados a este tipo de temperaturas... 

Ontem a temperatura mínima foi abaixo de 10°C e a máxima pouco acima dos 15°C.

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 15,4°C
Mín: 7,3°C
Prec: 2 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 15,9°C
Mín: 7,7°C

Agora estão 7,8°C e céu limpo. A mínima hoje será interessante, logo veremos...


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2020 às 01:06)

Boa noite

Cinco time-lapses 4K curtos que ilustram a tarde de hoje na Póvoa/Santa Iria. Hora de registo no título dos vídeos.

Começando pelo fim, ao crepúsculo, células em fase de dissipação, direcção Norte (célula de Sobral de Monte Agraço):

Para SE:

A dissipação da base das células pode criar falsas _funnel cloud_:

A meio da tarde, Cumulus congestus imóveis, crescendo e dissipando-se continuamente. Vista para o quadrante SSW:

Fim da manhã, céu azul límpido e profundo, que diferença em relação há dois dias atrás, quando as poeiras enchiam o céu. Vista para NW:


----------



## Mammatus (22 Mar 2020 às 01:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado, quando quiseres figos já sabes!, a malta cá de casa não liga muito  Fotos fantásticas como sempre Nuno
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Obrigado! 
Gosto mais de figos secos do que in natura... vá-se lá entender. 




"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Bem, há algum tempo que já não estávamos habituados a este tipo de temperaturas...
> 
> (...)



É verdade, está frescote (10.4ºC), céu limpo e vento nulo. Pode ser que dê uma mínima jeitosa.

Sábado de céus fotogénicos, mas que pouco ou nada renderam. Acumulado de 0.51 mm resultante de dois aguaceiros fracos ocorridos, um ao início da madrugada, e o outro na primeira hora após o nascente.

De notar que o sol já aquece bem, não obstante a temperatura estar consideravelmente mais fresca face a meados da semana passada. UVs à volta de 4-5 e a radiação a superar várias vezes ao longo do dia os 500 watts/m2... olha-se para isto e constata-se que o Verão está aí não tarda.






Extremos: 17ºC / 9.7ºC


----------



## RStorm (22 Mar 2020 às 11:39)

Bom dia

Ontem foi aquele típico dia de "ver navios". Deu para regalar com as belas formações nebulosas que surgiram ao longo do dia, mas nem pingo de chuva para amostra.
Escudo montijense voltou a entrar em ação  

Hoje o dia segue com muito sol e alguns cumulus em formação. Não espero nada hoje, mas veremos como correm as coisas durante a tarde, pode ser que tenhamos alguma surpresa...  

Extremos de sexta: *10,1ºC / 15,6ºC / 9 mm *
Extremos de ontem: *8,4ºC / 16,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *7,5ºC *
T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: NE / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Mammatus (22 Mar 2020 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

Desde o final da manhã que se tem assistido a um gradual aumento da nebulosidade.






17.4ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2020 às 14:46)

Boa tarde,
A noite foi bem fria, com uma mínima de 6,4°C na Charneca e de 5,3°C em Corroios. 

Agora está o que se chama "sol de trovoada". Um sol forte, mas com nuvens negras ao longe, e um tempo abafado: estão 18,6°C.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2020 às 15:00)

tive minima de *2.6ºC*
19ºC e muitas nuvens mas dúvido muito que apareça algo hoje


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mar 2020 às 17:31)

Há cerca de três quartos de hora, vista para este - sudeste - sul.




IMG_9635-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (22 Mar 2020 às 18:06)

Boa Tarde

A tarde voltou a ser convectiva e com boas evoluções, mas notou-se que a convecção foi bem mais fraca, como já era de esperar. No entanto, ainda caíram alguns pingos dispersos. O vento rodou para NW, mas manteve a mesma intensidade.

É incrível o silêncio que paira nas ruas, apenas se ouve os passarinhos, aquele "uivar" que o vento faz ao bater nas árvores e sente-se o ar menos "pesado". É de estranhar, pois só costumo ter esta sensação quando vou passar uns dias a Pedrógão Pequeno  Impressionante a mudança radical de hábitos devido ao covid-19 (Desculpem o off-topic).

Extremos de hoje: *7,5ºC / 18,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *16,7ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2020 às 19:27)

A tarde foi marcada pelo céu parcialmente nublado, e uma temperatura agradável


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2020 às 20:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há cerca de três quartos de hora, vista para este - sudeste - sul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Céu espectacular, passou aqui sobre a Póvoa, mas tenho visibilidade apenas parcial. Esta é uma bela perspectiva. Conseguiste time-lapse?

Hoje não caíu um pingo sequer aqui. Pela tarde estas nuvens evoluíam ameaçadoras, mas nada. Estavam 14,6ºC e à volta dos 46%. Vento NNE até 20 Km/h, mais intenso para o fim da tarde.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Mar 2020 às 22:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> A noite foi bem fria, com uma mínima de 6,4°C na Charneca e de 5,3°C em Corroios.
> 
> Agora está o que se chama *"sol de trovoada". Um sol forte, mas com nuvens negras ao longe, e um tempo abafado: estão 18,6°C.*



Primavera, meu caro! 

Pensei que a mínima fosse descer mais aqui, mas ficou em linha com a registada na madrugada de Sábado... bem, menos 0.1ºC para ser mais preciso, 9.6ºC. 

Céu limpo, com gradual aumento da nebulosidade nas horas centrais do dia. Mais uma tarde de céus convidativos aos amantes da fotografia, mas que não renderam o elemento precioso.

Máxima francamente amena, 18.6ºC, a registar uma pequena subida face a ontem.

Final da tarde algo ventoso e com céu a limpar rapidamente.

Sigo agora com céu limpo, 13.3ºC, vento fraco de NNW.


Não se perspectiva nada de relevante para os próximos dias, e já vejo máximas a superar os 20ºC... é a nossa sina.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mar 2020 às 23:08)

StormRic disse:


> Céu espectacular, passou aqui sobre a Póvoa, mas tenho visibilidade apenas parcial. Esta é uma bela perspectiva. Conseguiste time-lapse?



Sim fiz um time-lapse, mas como estive ocupado com as fotografias nem me lembrei mais disso  Amanhã coloco aqui.

Em relação à pergunta que colocaste no outro dia sobre aquela possível tromba/tornado, foi por volta das 17h40-17h50, visto de onde gravei estava a Este, sensivelmente a 98º.

Enviei o relato para o IPMA (plataforma Observar), mas agora com a malta de quarentena não sei se vão conseguir dar alguma atenção a isto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2020 às 23:59)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui foi um dia com céu geralmente limpo e alguma nebulosidade convectiva, mas nada de outro mundo. Enfim, melhores dias virão! 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 19,1°C
Mín: 6,5°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,7°C
Mín: 5,4°C 

Agora estão 10,9°C e céu limpo. Aproxima-se mais uma noite fresca, embora siga mais quente que as últimas noites.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2020 às 02:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim fiz um time-lapse, mas como estive ocupado com as fotografias nem me lembrei mais disso  Amanhã coloco aqui.
> 
> Em relação à pergunta que colocaste no outro dia sobre aquela possível tromba/tornado, foi por volta das 17h40-17h50, visto de onde gravei estava a Este, sensivelmente a 98º.
> 
> Enviei o relato para o IPMA (plataforma Observar), mas agora com a malta de quarentena não sei se vão conseguir dar alguma atenção a isto.



Obrigado pelos dados de localização. A essa hora não fiz observações e realmente nessa direcção não estava sobre a Póvoa.

No entanto reparo que a direcção é exactamente a da Valorsul e quando estão em incineração aquela chaminé é capaz de formar um fluxo quente importante, por vezes com formação de nuvem ascensional. A incineradora tem estado a trabalhar mais frequentemente, pois nem todos os serviços de recolha e separação de recicláveis estão a funcionar devido à presente situação de emergência. Aquele fluxo pode ajudar uma corrente convectiva a fortalecer-se e tornar-se mais visível e dinâmica. Se se conseguir aferir a distância a que o fenómeno estava talvez se encontre uma relação com esta unidade de incineração.

Hoje o dia foi calmo, sem precipitação, mas com formações nebulosas muito interessantes do ponto de vista cénico.
Este time-lapse é o melhor que consegui hoje, turbulência fantástica apesar de nem um pingo ter caído, filmada em 4K, vale a pena ver em écran completo:


Este outro foi pouco antes de chegar aquela turbulência, um Cumulus congestus em fase de desmantelamento:


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Mar 2020 às 11:28)

Bom dia,
Hoje está um dia muito bonito, está sol e calor .
A temperatura já está nos 17,1ºC e a pressão atmosférica subiu para 1011 .


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2020 às 11:50)

19.5ºC e estão a surgir vários cumulus


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2020 às 11:54)

StormRic disse:


> Céu espectacular, passou aqui sobre a Póvoa, mas tenho visibilidade apenas parcial. Esta é uma bela perspectiva. Conseguiste time-lapse?





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim fiz um time-lapse, mas como estive ocupado com as fotografias nem me lembrei mais disso  Amanhã coloco aqui.



Aqui fica o time-lapse gravado durante a tarde de ontem


----------



## Tufao André (23 Mar 2020 às 13:03)

Boa tarde pessoal!

O dia acordou lindo, cheio de sol e céu limpo, no entanto já vão crescendo alguns cumulus nos quadrantes N e E. 
Espera-se alguma instabilidade durante a tarde, com aguaceiros e até trovoada, vamos ver o que a lotaria reserva para hoje aqui! 
O vento tem soprado fraco de E, já vai sendo moderado e está mais calor (19ºC) o que ajuda na convecção...


----------



## N_Fig (23 Mar 2020 às 13:17)

O sol brilha na Figueira, com algumas nuvens a nordeste, no entanto


----------



## Tonton (23 Mar 2020 às 14:52)

Boas,
Calor com algumas pipocas a aparecer...
Creio que há demasiadas poeiras em suspensão para conseguir chegar a precipitar...


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2020 às 15:12)

Boas células 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Mar 2020 às 15:14)

Boa tarde já chove por aqui aguaceiro moderado a forte á pouco também ouvi trovoada ao longe.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2020 às 15:45)

Imagem de radar interessante no distrito de Leiria, já com algumas descargas registadas.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Mar 2020 às 16:01)

A chuva já está passar ainda ouvi algumas trovoadas bem perto da minha casa.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2020 às 16:09)

vejo essas células e muitas nuvens no quadrante NW/N, vejo também umas mas pequenas a sul


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2020 às 17:40)

Acabou de cair agora uns aguaceiros moderados, que ainda duraram uns 20 minutos, por esta não estava á espera.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2020 às 17:48)

a Este e NE a vir nesta direção é uma parte fraca mas nota-se cortina 







a Norte


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2020 às 17:55)

david 6 disse:


> vejo essas células e muitas nuvens no quadrante NW/N, vejo também umas mas pequenas a sul





Pedro1993 disse:


> Acabou de cair agora uns aguaceiros moderados, que ainda duraram uns 20 minutos, por esta não estava á espera.



Célula que passou de raspão em Tomar e Torres Novas dirige-se agora para Santarém e, se não perder força, seguirá até à região de Lisboa/Oeste:






Por cá, Póvoa de Santa Iria, tem sido um dia calmo, com Cumulus de vários calibres, raramente congestus, sem precipitação:


18,7ºC
41%

NNE até 20 Km/h, algumas rajadas superiores.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2020 às 18:10)

já vejo arco iris perto










a Norte


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2020 às 18:22)

está engraçado para norte


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2020 às 18:32)

chuva moderada do nada  durou foi só 5segundos  já está fraquinha


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2020 às 18:39)

StormRic disse:


> Célula que passou de raspão em Tomar e Torres Novas dirige-se agora para Santarém e, se não perder força, seguirá até à região de Lisboa/Oeste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi essa mesma célula, que deixou de cair cair uma boa carga de água, foram mais de 15 minutos de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, e agoram seguem-se aguaceiros fracos, isto depois de se ter ouvido ainda uns 6 trovões.






Foto tirada, da zona de Vale Figueira, Santarém, autor- Nuno Borgas


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2020 às 18:39)

já parou a chuva, deu ao menos para molhar o chão

prali oiço barulho de fundo, deve ser chuva


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2020 às 18:50)

*ÚLTIMA HORA. Tempesta de granizo em Tomar*

Nas previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera não havia qualquer previsão nesse sentido.
Vários pontos do concelho de Tomar estão a ser atingidos pela passagem de uma tempestade de granizo, acompanhada de trovoada.

Fica o aviso a quem possa circular, cuidado com o estado do piso, modere a velocidade.

https://tomartv.pt/2020/03/ultima-h...5e6bssl_KfCui4T5T4GlWrUZi8e1y9RfuZ2NaLjm9yZIY

Diria que acumulado desta tarde, deve rondar os 5 a 8 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2020 às 20:07)

Final do dia por aqui.




IMG_9751-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9678-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9714-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_9730-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

--

Entretanto a célula da primeira foto foi-se deslocando para Sul e vai pingando por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2020 às 20:49)

david 6 disse:


> já vejo arco iris perto





david 6 disse:


> está engraçado para norte





Pedro1993 disse:


> Foi essa mesma célula, que deixou de cair cair uma boa carga de água, foram mais de 15 minutos de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, e agoram seguem-se aguaceiros fracos, isto depois de se ter ouvido ainda uns 6 trovões.





david 6 disse:


> prali oiço barulho de fundo, deve ser chuva



Poucas células mas boas! E boas fotos! 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Final do dia por aqui.



Por aqui... uns pingos do resto das células de Tomar, nada mais. Hoje nem deu para ver o poente, mas com essas belas fotos já é como se tivesse estado lá


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2020 às 23:05)

Boa noite, 
Fico orgulhoso por os meus compatriotas do Norte de Lisboa terem levado com algo, porque por aqui não levámos com nada de nada...   
Foi mais um dia primaveril, com céu limpo de manhã e "sol de trovoada" à tarde. Nada a apontar, portanto... 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,5°C
Mín: 8,2°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,1°C
Mín: 8,0°C 

Agora estão 14,0°C e céu limpo. 
____________________
Este inverno tem sido uma tristeza por aqui... Então os últimos dois meses têm sido uma desgraça. O ano segue apenas com 65,7 mm, o que corresponde a 27% do valor normal. Pior só mesmo 2012...  
O ano hidrológico segue com 309,2 mm, o que corresponde a 56% do valor normal. Até em 2019 estavam as coisas melhores por aqui... De salientar que o inverno de 2018/2019 teve umas quantas tempestades que fizeram praticamente os acumulados dos meses em horas e animavam a malta por uns dias e mantinham os solos bem húmidos. Este ano nem isso temos...


----------



## Mammatus (24 Mar 2020 às 00:39)

Boa noite,

Parabéns aos fotógrafos de serviços pelos registos da animação, a qual continua longe destas terras entre o Tejo e o Sado.



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Fico orgulhoso por os meus compatriotas do Norte de Lisboa terem levado com algo, porque por aqui não levámos com nada de nada...
> Foi mais um dia primaveril, com céu limpo de manhã e "sol de trovoada" à tarde. Nada a apontar, portanto...
> (...)



É isso mesmo, caro vizinho! 

Dia fotocópia do fim de semana: céu limpo durante a manhã, muitas nuvens nas horas centrais e parte da tarde, e "limpeza" generalizada ao entardecer para podermos ver as estrelas. 

Subida da temperatura, vamos aos extremos: 20.9ºC / 11.5ºC

Apenas um apontamento; notei que o céu durante a manhã se apresentava baço... não tive conhecimento de qualquer previsão a apontar entrada de fluxo poeirento africano. Acontece que a meio da tarde, depois de toda aquela nebulosidade inofensiva ter passado, o céu retomou à sua cor azul forte, a mesma com que se apresentou no fim de semana.


Agora céu pouco nublado, 13.7ºC, vento fraco a moderado de ENE.


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Mar 2020 às 15:01)

Boa tarde,
Está uma tarde com sol por entre as núvens, ou seja céu algo nublado .
Parece querer chover, vamos ver ....
20,3ºC e 1010 HpA .


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2020 às 15:58)

Boa tarde

19,7°C
51%
NE até 20 Km/h

Céu bonito, menos turbulento do que ontem, estratocumulus e cumulus humilis ou mediocris.
Boa visibilidade para a lezíria.



Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (24 Mar 2020 às 18:07)

Boa Tarde

Dias típicos de Maio: céu limpo durante a manhã e aumento de nebulosidade convectiva a partir da tarde. Bem que tem ameaçado trovoada, mas disso não passa, apenas deu para regalar a vista das células que andaram ontem pelo norte do Ribatejo  
Hoje, tal como já foi referido, a atmosfera está muito menos turbulenta e o único destaque do dia vai para a nordestada, que soprou com alguma intensidade ao inicio da tarde.

Extremos de ontem: *9,2ºC / 19,7ºC *
Extremos de hoje: *9,5ºC / 20,5ºC *

T. Atual: *19,0ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2020 às 18:54)

Por cá a tarde, foi marcada pelo céu parcialmente nublado, e sol, ainda aqueceu q.b.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mar 2020 às 22:33)

Mais um dia primaveril com pouca coisa a dizer... 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 21,9°C
Mín: 11,0°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 23,1°C
Mín: 10,8°C

Agora estão 14,7°C e céu limpo. Entretanto lá vai aparecendo uma tendência para mais instabilidade lá para os dias 30/31. Infelizmente, parece que este mês será mais um com um acumulado inferior a 10 mm por aqui.


----------



## Microburst (25 Mar 2020 às 14:58)

Boa tarde. Nebulosidade a aparecer novamente vinda de Nordeste, será que é desta que calha alguma coisa à Grande Lisboa?

Vento a soprar por vezes moderado de E/NE, e nota-se uma ligeira descida de temperatura à medida que o céu vai ficando mais carregado.

Dados actuais:
21,2°C
HR 45%
PA 1014hpa


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Mar 2020 às 15:17)

Boa tarde,

Hoje sim está um belo dia de sol e com calor.
Vamos ver com os dias maiores, e a Primavera como se comportará o tempo, plas previsões não parce ser animador, mas, vamos ver ....
19,1ºC
1044 HpA


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2020 às 15:21)

Boa tarde

20,5°C
55%
Vento de NE a NW até 10 Km/h

Cumulus mediocris a congestus, por vezes com algum desenvolvimento mas sem precipitação. 


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (25 Mar 2020 às 15:28)

Por esta altura em Almada, orientação NE. 

A temperatura desceu para os 19,4°C e caem alguns picos aqui e ali.


----------



## RStorm (25 Mar 2020 às 17:33)

Boa Tarde

Mais um belo dia convectivo, ou seja, mais um dia a "ver navios"  Notável subida de temperatura e redução do vento em comparação com ontem.

Extremos de ontem: *9,5ºC / 21,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *18,4ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mar 2020 às 17:42)

Microburst disse:


> Por esta altura em Almada, orientação NE.
> 
> A temperatura desceu para os 19,4°C e caem alguns picos aqui e ali.


Bonita imagem de um local que não me é nada estranho, @Microburst... Deve ser no Feijó-Laranjeiro, com certeza. 
___________________________________
Bem, e por aqui o dia tem sido uma cópia dos dias anteriores, talvez com um pouco de nuvens (restos) e uma temperatura algo mais baixa. Tiveste sorte, amigo, porque por aqui nem pingos caem do céu.  
Como já tinha dito por aqui, o ano hidrológico 2019/2020 tem sido uma completa desgraça. Pior só mesmo 2005. Até 2012 tinha mais precipitação neste momento... 

Aqui está um gráfico de comparação entre os anos hidrológicos 2016/2017, 2017/2018, 2018/2019 e 2019/2020, desde que comprei o pluviómetro/udómetro antigo (em 2017 só tenho dados a partir de março): 





A temperatura atual é de 19,2ºC e está céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2020 às 20:26)

O dia de hoje já foi bem ameno, principalmente durante a manhã, ao inicio da tarde ainda chegou a cair uns pingos, mas foi por pouco tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2020 às 21:05)

Boa noite,

Esta tarde tivemos a nortada localizada e formação do capacete.

Ainda esteve calor qb, a máxima foi aos 20/21 graus.
Entretanto entrou a nortada algo intensa, isto tendo em conta a manhã com pouco vento, e depois lá se formou o tão característico capacete com descida acentuada da temperatura.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Mar 2020 às 21:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Esta tarde tivemos a nortada localizada e formação do capacete.
> 
> ...



Condições típicas de Julho.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mar 2020 às 00:12)

Mammatus disse:


> Condições típicas de Julho.


Nem mais... O tempo está todo trocado! 
Só faltava eram os 25/30°C e estávamos claramente em julho! 
____________
Por aqui, o dia foi mais uma cópia dos anteriores. Nada a apontar, portanto... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,5°C
Mín: 10,9°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 21,2°C
Mín: 10,3°C

Agora estão 10,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Mammatus (26 Mar 2020 às 00:44)

Boa noite,

Manhã caracterizada por céu limpo, lestada e temperatura bastante amena. Após o almoço surgiu desenvolvimento convectivo interessante (mais pronunciado do que ontem) travando a subida de temperatura. Assistiu-se igualmente a uma alteração da direcção do vento, rodou para NW, mantendo-se moderado.






A nebulosidade desapareceu ao final da tarde. 

Extremos do dia: 22ºC / 12.3ºC


Sigo com céu limpo, 13ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2020 às 01:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta tarde tivemos a nortada localizada e formação do capacete.



Pelas 14h já lá estava, com efeito.

Imagem do satélite Suomi






À beira-Tejo um cordão dos últimos Cumulus congestus resistentes, sem precipitação, dava os últimos "suspiros", começando a ser varrido pela nortada (pelas 16h soprava à volta dos 30 Km/h nesta zona alta da Pòvoa):


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2020 às 08:45)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia de isolamento por aqui, hoje  com uma manhã soalheira e algum vento fraco aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2020 às 11:54)

Bom dia,
Por cá mais uma manhã de céu praticamente limpo, sol, e uma temperatura amena, de final de primavera.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Mar 2020 às 18:22)

Céu com bastantes nuvens mas algumas abertas


----------



## Mammatus (26 Mar 2020 às 19:25)

Bom fim de tarde,

Menos convecção hoje... boring

Vento do quadrante oeste a aumentar de intensidade ao longo da tarde, logo uma máxima mais baixa relativamente a ontem, 17.9ºC.
Mínima, até ver, de 12.5ºC.

Sigo com céu limpo, vento moderado, 14.1ºC.

EDIT: mínima de 12.3ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mar 2020 às 19:25)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia foi caracterizado pelas nuvens altas e algum vento, que fizeram descer a temperatura, daí que as máximas não foram tão altas como nos últimos dias. 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 17,5°C
Mín: 9,6°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 10,1°C

Agora estão 13,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2020 às 17:30)

Hoje o dia foi de céu praticamente, e com uma temperatura bem amena, já ando de t-shirt, desde as 10 da manhã.


----------



## RStorm (27 Mar 2020 às 18:49)

Boa Tarde

Tanto ontem como hoje, o tempo tem-se apresentado fresco e com céu pouco nublado, limpando gradualmente durante a tarde de hoje.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado do quadrante N.

Extremos de ontem: *10,6ºC / 16,8ºC*
Extremos de hoje: *10,2ºC / 17,6ºC *

T. Atual: *14,8ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mar 2020 às 00:48)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia monótono e com pouco a salientar... Um dia um pouco mais fresco, mas igual aos anteriores.  
Houve também alguma nortada à tarde, mas não foi nada de especial... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 9,4°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 17,9°C
Mín: 8,4°C

Agora estão 9,3°C e céu limpo. Esta noite segue bem mais fresca que a anterior.  

Infelizmente, a chuva que estava prevista para o fim do mês foi quase toda pelo cano abaixo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2020 às 12:28)

Bom dia,
Este final de manhã. segue com sol, vento moderado, hoje ao contrário de ontem, não se consegue andar na rua sem um casaco.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mar 2020 às 17:19)

Vento fraco na Figueira, céu pouco nublado, temperatura agradável


----------



## Mammatus (28 Mar 2020 às 19:31)

Bom fim de tarde,

Dias monótonos sucedem-se.

Apareceu nebulosidade durante a tarde, mas agora ao anoitecer o céu está pouco nublado.
Extremos: 19.1ºC / 8.5ºC

Sigo com 16.9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.






Amanhã, com a entrada em vigor do horário de verão, ainda temos luz solar por esta hora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mar 2020 às 23:31)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia com o tempo incrivelmente monótono e sem interesse. Nada a apontar, portanto...  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,5°C
Mín: 8,4°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 19,6°C
Mín: 7,7°C

Agora estão 11,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2020 às 21:06)

Por cá o dia foi marcado pelo céu parcialmente nublado, e uma tempo fresco, a lareira ainda é uma mais-valia, para manter a temperatura agradável, pois mal, se põe o sol, começa logo a refrescar bem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2020 às 23:34)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia começou com um sol radiante e parecia querer ser igual aos anteriores, mas rapidamente o céu começou a escurecer devido às nuvens. Desde as 20:00 que o céu está totalmente encoberto, e já se nota a mudança do tempo, com uma brisa "refrescante" de sudoeste. Vento de Sesimbra, ou chove ou zimbra...  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 18,1°C
Mín: 8,6°C

*Corroios*
Máx: 18,7°C
Mín: 9,4°C

Agora estão 11,5°C e céu nublado. Esperam-se tempos interessantes...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 08:33)

Entretanto já se vê a chuva a chegar à costa. O ECMWF prevê entre 35 a 40 mm para a zona nos próximos dias, o que não é nada mau.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2020 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Sigo com aguaceiros fracos, e por vezes moderados, há cerca de 15 minutos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 10:21)

Bom dia, 
Já chove bem pela Charneca. 0,3 mm acumulados neste momento.


----------



## Thomar (30 Mar 2020 às 10:34)

Bom dia. Já chuviscou por aqui durante 5 minutos, agora não chove, estou à espera de mais.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mar 2020 às 10:37)

chuva fraca aqui em Alenquer...está com boa cara, espero que seja pra continuar.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2020 às 10:51)

Boas, 

3 mm por cá.


----------



## Tufao André (30 Mar 2020 às 11:08)

Bom dia malta! 
Um belo dia para ficar em casa no quentinho e a apreciar a boa da chuva a cair...  
Boa chuvada na ultima hora por aqui, chegou a cair moderada a forte, mas neste momento já é fraca e está a ficar o céu mais claro! 
Vento fraco de E/ESE e está frio como previsto! Apenas 13ºC e hoje não deve passar dos 14ºC, podendo descer aos *6ºC* esta madrugada...    (fonte: app do Weather Channel que usa o modelo GFS)


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2020 às 11:26)

Por cá os aguaceiros duraram cerca de 1 hora, agora já não chove, e "reina" o céu muito nublado.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2020 às 11:37)

uma chuva moderada agora


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (30 Mar 2020 às 11:47)

Bom dia finalmente está a chover, mas esperava mais.


----------



## RStorm (30 Mar 2020 às 13:07)

Bom dia

Fim de semana primaveril com tempo ameno e soalheiro, vento fraco de N e alguma nebulosidade, em especial durante a tarde e o dia de ontem.
Hoje o dia segue totalmente diferente, com tempo fresco e céu encoberto. Caíram aguaceiros fracos a moderados no final da manhã que renderam *1,5 mm*. 
Veremos como correm as próximas horas. Pelo menos a malta do sul já está a ter uma bela rega, o que já é ótimo 

Extremos de sábado: *6,4ºC* */* *18,5ºC* 
Extremos de domingo: *9,3ºC /* *20,2ºC*  

Mínima de hoje: *12,0ºC *
T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: S / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 13:12)

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados sucederam-se durante a manhã. O acumulado segue nos 1,5 mm.  

Entretanto o grosso da precipitação já entrou pelo Litoral Alentejo e esta tarde deverá atingir o Algarve.


----------



## RStorm (30 Mar 2020 às 13:44)

Recomeça a chover, fraco mas certinho.

T. Atual: *13,1ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Mammatus (30 Mar 2020 às 14:28)

Boa tarde 

Acumulado de 2.23 mm devido aos aguaceiros ocorridos entre o meio da manhã e a hora de almoço.
Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva, para já uma boa mancha de precipitação a entrar na zona de Sines.






Ambiente fresco, 13.8°C.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2020 às 14:33)

Boa tarde!

Alguma chuva também aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo com tempo bem fresco.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (30 Mar 2020 às 14:34)

Por Setúbal, não fugindo à regra, nem uma gota de chuva. O que se vê no radar é eco.


----------



## remember (30 Mar 2020 às 14:42)

Bom dia,

Agora sim chove bem por Santa Iria de Azoia, depois de um acumulado muito fraco da parte da manhã, pressão continua a descer. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2020 às 14:45)

*12.5ºC*, *2mm* acumulado até agora, vai chovendo fraco


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 17:17)

Estive a ver as imagens de radar e o grosso da precipitação passou a Norte daqui, daí o meu acumulado ser um bocado inferior ao de outros aqui do município. 
A estação NETATMO de Vale Fetal acumulou 6,7 mm. A estação Wunderground de Almada acumulou 6,4 mm (penso que seja a do @criz0r). Mais para sul, os acumulados são bem inferiores ao meu. Por exemplo, na Azóia o acumulado é de 0,4 mm e em várias zonas do sul da Península de Setúbal o acumulado é de 0 mm neste momento. 
___________
Entretanto o céu continua nublado e estão 14,4°C. Parece que teremos precipitação pela noite.


----------



## Mammatus (30 Mar 2020 às 17:25)

Vamos lá ver se isto anima para o final do dia.


----------



## RStorm (30 Mar 2020 às 17:32)

Após o meu último post, apenas choveu mais durante 10 minutos, elevando o acumulado para *3 mm*. A partir daí apenas céu nublado e vento fraco de Sul, chão praticamente seco...
A temperatura têm-se mantido estável sem grandes oscilações. Veremos se aquela mancha de precipitação a S-SW nos traz mais qualquer coisa 

T. Atual: *13,9ºC*
HR: 79%
Vento: S / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## remember (30 Mar 2020 às 17:51)

Tudo indica que mais para o final do dia deve haver mais... Mas até agora muito aquém do esperado.

2.9mm acumulados

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2020 às 17:51)

parece vir algo prestes a entra na península de Setúbal, sigo com 13ºC e *4.4mm*


----------



## Mammatus (30 Mar 2020 às 18:38)

14.3°C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 18:49)

Bastante chuvinha há já quase uma hora. Fraca mas persistente.
O acumulado segue nos 2,1 mm, e ainda temos muita água por cair. Se calhar ainda chego aos 5 mm hoje.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mar 2020 às 19:24)

Chuva fraca a moderada desde à meia-hora por Azeitão, acumulado nos 2.1mm, e temperatura a descer bem ! 11.8°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 19:36)

Por aqui a chuva tem sido algo constante neste fim de tarde. Normalmente quando ocorrem estas entradas de sudoeste, a coisa acaba por render bem, e o dia de hoje não é exceção!  

O acumulado total segue nos 4,3 mm e parece que vai continuar a chover ainda um bom bocado, pelo radar.


----------



## criz0r (30 Mar 2020 às 19:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estive a ver as imagens de radar e o grosso da precipitação passou a Norte daqui, daí o meu acumulado ser um bocado inferior ao de outros aqui do município.
> A estação NETATMO de Vale Fetal acumulou 6,7 mm. A estação Wunderground de Almada acumulou 6,4 mm (penso que seja a do @criz0r). Mais para sul, os acumulados são bem inferiores ao meu. Por exemplo, na Azóia o acumulado é de 0,4 mm e em várias zonas do sul da Península de Setúbal o acumulado é de 0 mm neste momento.
> ___________
> Entretanto o céu continua nublado e estão 14,4°C. Parece que teremos precipitação pela noite.



Boas Charneca, sim é a minha. O acumulado de manhã, foi derivado efectivamente á parte mais activa que passou por aqui.

Agora *6.3mm* e mantém-se a chuva moderada certinha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2020 às 20:03)

Começou há pouco tempo, a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Mammatus (30 Mar 2020 às 20:06)

É assim que se quer, cai certinha... 
Acumulado total até agora de 6.35 mm.

Vento fraco de E/SE, 13.1ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 20:14)

5,1 mm e continua a chover!!!  
E não é que acertei em relação aos 5 mm...  

Entretanto parece que abrandou. No entanto, veem-se umas coisas a virem de sudoeste, pelo radar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2020 às 20:15)

Time-lapse feito durante a tarde que resume o dia de hoje: sempre céu cinzento com uns períodos mais escuro, e alguns períodos de chuva (que foram mais frequentes de manhã).


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2020 às 20:38)

Boas!

Dia verdadeiramente frio para a época em que nos encontramos, marcado pelo céu encoberto e por períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 20:44)

Entretanto cai morrinha e continuo a acumular água no pluviómetro. 
5,6 mm neste momento. Isto é que tem sido uma tarde molhada!


----------



## Mammatus (30 Mar 2020 às 21:38)

A leste/sudeste de Setúbal deve estar a cair bem.







Por aqui parou, 7.11 mm.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2020 às 21:51)

até agora *7.2mm*, sigo com *8.4ºC*


----------



## Mammatus (30 Mar 2020 às 21:54)

david 6 disse:


> até agora *7.2mm*, sigo com *8.4ºC*



Está fresquinho aí 
Mas realmente nota-se uma quebra acentuada na temperatura face aos últimos dias, máxima de 15.5ºC (-4.5ºC em relação a ontem).


----------



## dvieira (30 Mar 2020 às 22:10)

Neste momento 5,4 ºC. 73 % HR.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Mar 2020 às 22:33)

Boa noite, dia marcado por períodos de chuva moderada.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mar 2020 às 23:41)

uns fracos 2.22 mm por aqui...
9ºC
Desce bastante a temperatura, um dia que se aproxima mais do "Inverno" mas, que no passado tb não era incomum na Primavera.


----------



## Tufao André (30 Mar 2020 às 23:54)

Boa noite! E bem gelada... 

A precipitação por aqui ficou um pouco abaixo do previsto, pouco mais do que 5/6 mm... O grosso passou ao lado, sobretudo no periodo da tarde! 
A temperatura tem descido razoavelmente e o vento desde o inicio da noite que aumentou bastante de intensidade. Sopra em geral moderado de NE (25-30 km/h média) e com rajadas de 50-55 km/h, ambiente bem agreste na terra do vento!!!  
Estão apenas *8ºC*, com sensação térmica de 5ºC...  

E amanhã o dia ainda deve ser mais frio, com previsão de 7ºC de mínima e apenas 12ºC de máxima para a Amadora, segundo o IPMA! E mais alguma chuva como se quer, vamos ver...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2020 às 00:08)

Boa noite, 
Assim acabou um dia frio e molhado, como há muito não se via por aqui. 
Só para termos uma noção de quão seco tem sido o tempo: desde 30 de janeiro que não tinha um acumulado tão elevado. 
Sinceramente... 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 15,3°C
Mín: 8,7°C
Prec: 5,6 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 15,5°C
Mín: 9,2°C

Agora estão 8,7°C e céu nublado. Incrível a descida da temperatura entre as dez e as onze.  
Esta noite parece-me que não vai chover, pelo radar.


----------



## Mammatus (31 Mar 2020 às 00:28)

O vento aumentou bastante de intensidade no final da noite, sopra moderado a forte e mudou de direcção, desta feita para E/NE.
Registei uma rajada de 48.2 km/h antes da meia noite, o valor mais de elevado do dia. Após a meia noite uma rajada de 52.6 km/h.

10.3ºC, mas sensação térmica é inferior devido ao vento.

Acumulado do dia fechado: 7.11 mm


----------



## Mammatus (31 Mar 2020 às 00:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Agora estão 8,7°C e céu nublado. Incrível a descida da temperatura entre as* dez e as onze*.



Com efeito.





O valor da temperatura mínima foi registado no último minuto do dia, 11ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2020 às 02:25)

Vai chovendo bem nas últimas horas, e está também bastante fresco


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2020 às 02:41)

chuva moderada , sigo com *6.6ºC*


----------



## marcoguarda (31 Mar 2020 às 09:18)

Que frio aqui por Leiria! 5º e chuva fraca.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (31 Mar 2020 às 09:42)

Bom dia, vá lá ontem ainda foi uma bela tarde de chuva acumulou 7.8mm, hoje de madrugada já acumulou 2mm está é bem frio estão 6.4ºC e céu encoberto, veremos o que nos reserva esta tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2020 às 10:03)

Bom dia,
A chuva não quis nada com esta região, mais uma vez... Passou tudo a Leste, Sul e Nordeste da Região de Lisboa, e por aqui apenas tivemos uns aguaceiros fracos, que acumularam 0,3 mm. Vento, esse sim, houve muito... A rajada máxima foi de 33 km/h. E também está frio, com 8,0ºC e céu nublado. 
Sinceramente não sei se irá chover hoje... Venha a pós-frontal!


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 10:40)

Bom dia!

Manhã fria sem Sol aqui pelo Vale do Sorraia. Que tivesse dado conta desde o início da manhã ainda não tivemos precipitação, mas o céu mantém-se num tom cinzento/esbranquiçado (ar de neve?).


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2020 às 11:30)

é este céu esbranquiçado, aiai, aquele Janeiro...

tive minima de *6ºC*, acumulado até agora *2.4mm*, actual *7.9ºC* sem chuva


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2020 às 12:13)

Este final de manhã, segue com céu muito nublado, e vai caíndo uns pingos.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2020 às 13:06)

começa a cair uns pingos novamente, 9.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2020 às 13:23)

Já passa das 13h e ainda abaixo dos 12ºC (11,9ºC neste momento), não esquecendo que há 20 dias fomos quase aos 30ºC... Está bonito


----------



## almeida96 (31 Mar 2020 às 13:39)

Por aqui está a ser um fracasso...ontem apenas caíram *1,3 mm,
*
Quanto a temperaturas, ontem a máxima foi de 14,7ºC e a mínima de* 8,0ºC* (às 23h 59, com a temperatura a cair rapidamente a partir das 18h).


----------



## almeida96 (31 Mar 2020 às 13:41)

Quanto a hoje... está frio!  De momento estão apenas 9,2ºC, com algumas abertas.

A mínima situou-se nos *5,5ºC. *
Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## RStorm (31 Mar 2020 às 13:48)

Boa Tarde

Alguns minutos após o meu último post e até por volta das 21/22h, esteve sempre a chover bem. A partir daí instalou-se a morrinha e o vento começou a soprar bem, situação que se manteve ao longo de toda a madrugada. O acumulado fixou-se nos *6,3 mm*. 

Hoje o dia segue bem frio, com céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante W e alguns chuviscos, que durante a madrugada ainda renderam *1,2 mm*. Parece que estamos em Janeiro 

Extremos de ontem:  *9,1ºC *(batida) */ 14,3ºC / 6,3 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *6,8ºC *
T. Atual: *9,9ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2020 às 14:10)

temperatura desceu, sigo com *9ºC*, os pingos já pararam há pouco, a máxima até agora ainda não foi aos 10ºC, foi de 9.9ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2020 às 14:25)

Há 15 minutos estava céu nublado e 9,8ºC. Agora estão 12,0ºC e céu pouco nublado. 
Por aqui hoje não estava prevista nenhuma chuva (a probabilidade de chover na zona era de 57% e era só de madrugada). De resto, acho que os modelos têm vindo a acertar no evento, pelo menos na minha zona.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2020 às 15:06)

7,4 ºC na estação do IPMA da Figueira às 2 da tarde, que corresponde à máxima do dia, estando nós a 31 de março, depois de um inverno extremamente quente e de um março que já teve temperaturas perto dos 30 ºC... Não há uma única estação do IPMA a norte de Elvas com temperatura superior a 10 ºC a esta hora!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2020 às 15:48)

N_Fig disse:


> 7,4 ºC na estação do IPMA da Figueira às 2 da tarde, que corresponde à máxima do dia, estando nós a 31 de março, depois de um inverno extremamente quente e de um março que já teve temperaturas perto dos 30 ºC... Não há uma única estação do IPMA a norte de Elvas com temperatura superior a 10 ºC a esta hora!



Às 15h já havia algumas acima dos 10ºC, mas não deixa de ser curioso isto acontecer no último dia de março comparando com aquilo que foi o nosso inverno.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2020 às 15:49)

oh máxima arruinada, já vou com 10.9ºC e agora o sol até já tenta espreitar


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 16:38)

david 6 disse:


> oh máxima arruinada, já vou com 10.9ºC e agora o sol até já tenta espreitar



Com o Sol a espreitar a máxima talvez ainda vá aos 12/13ºC. Mas ainda assim é uma máxima extraordinariamente baixa para o fim de Março, quase Abril. 

Aqui pelos Foros temos céu com pequenas abertas, mas ainda assim muito nublado.


----------



## dvieira (31 Mar 2020 às 17:02)

Aqui a mínima foi de 3,8 º C e a máxima foi atingida agora com 8,0 º C com o espreitar do sol. Mas teve quase todo o dia nublado com a temperatura a ir não além dos 5/6 º C.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2020 às 18:38)

Algumas abertas agora na Figueira, pela primeira vez hoje


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2020 às 21:36)

Boa noite,
Março marçagão, manhãs de inverno e tardes de verão... Assim acabou o mês por aqui, com uma manhã de inverno, cheia de vento e frio, e uma tarde fresca mas com um sol radiante e um céu azul bem limpinho, como há muito não se via... Infelizmente pouco choveu no dia de hoje, mas também não estava prevista muita chuva para aqui, portanto não estou infeliz.

Dados de hoje:
*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 13,1ºC
Mín: 7,8ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm

*Corroios*
Máx: 12,7ºC
Mín: 8,1ºC

Agora estão 10,7ºC e céu pouco nublado. Entretanto parece a frente que irá afetar o tempo amanhã encontra-se já a norte da Galiza. A pós-frontal também irá atingir o Algarve esta noite...


----------



## Mammatus (31 Mar 2020 às 21:54)

Boa noite,



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Março marçagão, manhãs de inverno e tardes de verão... Assim acabou o mês por aqui, com uma manhã de inverno, cheia de vento e frio, e uma tarde fresca mas com um sol radiante e um céu azul bem limpinho, como há muito não se via... Infelizmente pouco choveu no dia de hoje, mas também não estava prevista muita chuva para aqui, portanto não estou infeliz.



Tenho estado um pouco por fora das previsões, pensei que estivesse previsto alguma chuva, então o que seria supostamente um fiasco o dia de hoje acaba por estar de acordo com o que estava previsto.

De facto a manhã foi bastante desagradável e cinzenta, em oposição à tarde soalheira com o sol já bem alto.
Acumulado de 1.02 mm fruto de alguns aguaceiros fracos ocorridos de madrugada.

Extremos: 14.5ºC / 8.0ºC

Agora sigo com 10.5ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de SW.

Apenas um apontamento que atesta o quão fria foi a manhã de hoje, o valor de temperatura só atingiu os dois dígitos quando eram 13h.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2020 às 22:08)

Boas,

Dia frio, sem dúvida.
Pequeno video esta tarde desde cá de casa, curiosamente ainda registei uns pingos.
Amanhã parece que podemos ter trovoada.


----------



## dvieira (31 Mar 2020 às 23:20)

Boa noite. Neste momento sigo com 3,9 ºC e 70% HR. Será que ainda vou ter alguma surpresa esta madrugada, não confio muito mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Mar 2020 às 23:49)

Boa noite dia de períodos de chuva  moderada principalmente durante a manhã


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2020 às 23:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Time-lapse feito durante a tarde que resume o dia de hoje: sempre céu cinzento com uns períodos mais escuro, e alguns períodos de chuva (que foram mais frequentes de manhã)



Boa noite

Esta foi a vista desde a Póvoa, para WSW, correspondente aproximadamente à mesma altura do dia.
Dia de Domingo com chuva fraca muito esparsa a maior parte do tempo, alguns aguaceiros mais significativos durante a manhã e ao fim da tarde. Os acumulados são irrisórios, não terão chegado aos 5 mm, mal dá para humedecer os primeiros centímetros do solo, nem as rachas fecham. Resulta apenas numa mais abundante floração das plantas silvestres que estão a despachar-se, até parece que prevêem uma continuação de uma Primavera seca com curtos interregnos incapazes de produzir saturação dos solos e muito menos recarga de aquíferos, será?


Em contraste, 6ªfeira, dia 27, o ambiente era de uma fresca Primavera de Norte:


Foi notável a descida da temperatura. Como exemplo, esta última madrugada, cerca das 2h (1h utc), estavam 7,7ºC e o vento, a soprar até aos 25 Km/h de NE, baixou a temperatura sentida até aos 3,4ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2020 às 11:05)

N_Fig disse:


> 3,2 ºC na estação do IPMA às 2 da manhã, não há dados da 1... Máxima horária de ontem de apenas 8,3 ºC!!!


A máxima foi de 8,5 °C, provavelmente das mais baixas de sempre da estação para março, mas reparei hoje que Soure teve uma máxima de 4,5 °C, o que é ainda mais espantoso


----------

